# Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at The Bull



## Garpal Gumnut (15 August 2008)

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

We are well ahead as of tonight, but the more votes the better.

gg


----------



## Flathead Flick (15 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

My vote is in!

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Flick


----------



## theasxgorilla (15 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

ASF hard out of the blocks!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



theasxgorilla said:


> ASF hard out of the blocks!




Just a reminder gals and guys to reward Joe for all his hard slog.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (17 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

vote is in, cmon all you clicking guys and girls, show some appreciaton for this site


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



nunthewiser said:


> vote is in, cmon all you clicking guys and girls, show some appreciaton for this site




Lets keep this post on top by prescient reminders. especially during the day when the dtraders boom in.


gg


----------



## nunthewiser (17 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

yes


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



nunthewiser said:


> yes




yep lets keep it on top

gg


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Is this a pole that is actually important?

My vote is in either way.

Where is shares.com.au or thechartist?  Both good forums I believe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



MRC & Co said:


> Is this a pole that is actually important?
> 
> My vote is in either way.
> 
> Where is shares.com.au or thechartist?  Both good forums I believe.




Its a* poll* mate.

A pole is what your missus would vote for.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (18 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Thanks for your support everyone!


----------



## sam76 (18 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Its a* poll* mate.
> 
> A pole is what your missus would vote for.
> 
> gg




LOL my vote's in.

ASF with 47% of the vote so far!


----------



## Pat (18 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Sam, 
love the pole dancing/swinging chick!!!


----------



## simontitan (18 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Love this place already, my vote is in.

Keep up the fantastic, informative work.


----------



## Whiskers (18 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Pretty convincing so far, ASF 46%.

Nearest competition: Top Stocks 27%, then HotCopper 7%.


----------



## nunthewiser (18 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

hows them votes goin guys ??? click away .show some lurvvve


----------



## Flathead Flick (18 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for your support everyone!




Buut ov cohrse, Joe (said in a French accent, don't ask me why)

Let's keep the lead, coz the others are catching - for those who haven't voted yet, this is the place to go:

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

FF


----------



## professor_frink (19 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Just want to bump this one up in case anyone hasn't seen it yet.

Uncle Joe wants YOU to vote for ASF


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Don't forget the poll.

compareshares.com.au

thanks sam76

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (20 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

bump it back up for any that missed it


----------



## Spaghetti (20 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Share Scene doing well, never heard of it..where have I been.

Just know we need more in depth analysis and more objective view points than when we where bulls.

Hype is gone, bring in smart operators.


----------



## nioka (20 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Come on ASFers Sharescene is getting way ahead and don't deserve to be there. Will one of the mods post the link again please?


----------



## nunthewiser (20 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Flathead Flick said:


> My vote is in!
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Flick



 sharescene!!! WTF ??? they must have an automated voting bot as from my observations theres all but 15 ppl that use it and suspect 14 of them the same dude anyways ...........cmon guys show these ppl who should be top of the list


----------



## cordelia (20 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

i voted


----------



## Julia (20 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

I've tried to vote three times but the voting form has failed to emerge.
Can someone post the link again, please.


----------



## Miner (20 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

The link was already posted but nevertheless I did it again

Interesting result now going

Last time I voted saw ASF was forefront

Tonight I saw Share scene ahead

May be we ASF participants to wake up and put ASF in the forefront

Come on Joe - send an email from your side to all the readers as not every one could be reading compare shares

Doctor J - where are you my friend ? Just wake up


----------



## Spaghetti (20 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

vote ASF


----------



## nunthewiser (21 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

bump it back up there ......... whens this poll finished anyways? ....... cick click click all you readers


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Are the opposition voting twice again I wonder?


----------



## nunthewiser (21 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

probably


----------



## Timmy (21 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Done - thanks for the heads up GG


----------



## nioka (21 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



kennas said:


> Are the opposition voting twice again I wonder?




 I doubt it. I tried to vote twice and it told me I had voted before.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



nioka said:


> I doubt it. I tried to vote twice and it told me I had voted before.




Is this representative of ASF that we have to vote twice? Surely a natural result without the need to manipulate is fair?


----------



## MRC & Co (22 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Its a* poll* mate.
> 
> A pole is what your missus would vote for.
> 
> gg




Good one.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



nioka said:


> I doubt it. I tried to vote twice and it told me I had voted before.






It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Is this representative of ASF that we have to vote twice? Surely a natural result without the need to manipulate is fair?




Mayor Daley in Chicago used say to his Democrat lackies, vote early . vote often. Democracy is an imperfect concept. One can only vote once from each computer, so Daley would have been at home in this comp.

Any of youse ( as they say in Victoria) who haven't yet voted , please do so.

gg


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Is this representative of ASF that we have to vote twice? Surely a natural result without the need to manipulate is fair?



There's a few here with two personalities Snake, so voting twice is allowed for them. 

And, if you vote from an internet cafe, then well ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



kennas said:


> There's a few here with two personalities Snake, so voting twice is allowed for them.
> 
> And, if you vote from an internet cafe, then well ...




There is a guy called Doppleganger who posts on other forums, moderators beware, of their votes. 

gg


----------



## noirua (22 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Unfortunately it is possible to vote many times if a person is very clever.
Some use "pure pearl" with a bit multiplexer314 that generates IP addresses or another form of address generating circuit.
Those who are with an internet service provider may have one that uses dynamic IP addresses. 
AOL users may note when sending pages of information that they are sent, sometimes, with varying IP addresses for each page. AOL also has at least 7 browser setups. So, although the same IP address may be used many times in a row, anyone with great patience would be able to vote quite a lot of times.


----------



## stockGURU (22 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Don't forget to vote everyone... it only takes a few seconds and ASF deserves our support! 

Here's the link again: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> Don't forget to vote everyone... it only takes a few seconds and ASF deserves our support!
> 
> Here's the link again: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




We are in 2nd place, just a few votes will make a difference

gg


----------



## stockGURU (22 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.

Come on ASFers, if you haven't voted already please do so. It only takes a few seconds. 

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> Come on ASFers, if you haven't voted already please do so. It only takes a few seconds.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




every vote counts.

gg


----------



## stockGURU (1 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Thought I'd bump this thread to give those who haven't voted a chance to do so.

It only takes a few seconds! 

Vote for ASF here: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Gundini (1 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

This thread still around ???

Anyway, I think a big round of applause has to go to Joe for clocking up his 20,000th member, today I think! Well done, quite a handy little data base there Joe...

Now for the brainwashing to begin!!!! lol


----------



## Gundini (1 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

I believe I just voted again! That's not cricket is it?

Or is this a yearly survey? Buggered if I know


----------



## noirua (4 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread to give those who haven't voted a chance to do so.
> 
> It only takes a few seconds!
> 
> Vote for ASF here: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



I thought I'd just bump this bump. Still at 32% despite the leader, at the moment in this competition, sending out 17,000 emails. They may have gone a bit soon.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

If you have a spare moment please vote.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

gg


----------



## prawn_86 (5 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

bump


----------



## noirua (7 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> If you have a spare moment please vote.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg




Closing in on the leader as ASF reaches 34%.


----------



## noirua (8 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> Come on ASFers, if you haven't voted already please do so. It only takes a few seconds.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



I'm sure your neighbours and friends could easily see the best forum is ASF.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread to give those who haven't voted a chance to do so.
> 
> It only takes a few seconds!
> 
> Vote for ASF here: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Never give up, keep on going, vote vote vote!


----------



## noirua (9 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Flathead Flick said:


> My vote is in!
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Flick



IS YOUR VOTE IN ????????????????????


----------



## noirua (9 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Miner said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> The link was already posted but nevertheless I did it again
> 
> ...



"Keep it on top", they say.  Here it is. Have you voted yet?


----------



## noirua (10 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for your support everyone!



Vote at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (10 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Spaghetti said:


> vote ASF



...at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (10 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ...at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html





Hi everyone, all those just arriving at work this morning. Keyboards to the left and right of you, in front and behind. Move your cursor carefully to the above ural and left click on it, fantastic.  Now click on the dot alongside "Aussie Stock Forums", move your cursor downwards and click-on "vote". That's your good deed for the day done.  HAVE A GOOD DAY MY FRIEND - thank you


----------



## noirua (11 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> If you have a spare moment please vote.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



I know, you're so busy, not a minute to spare, dashing here and there, but I swear, you would if you dare...


----------



## noirua (11 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> Don't forget to vote everyone... it only takes a few seconds and ASF deserves our support!
> 
> Here's the link again: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Hi Everyone, It takes but a few seconds to vote. Far to busy watching one of 2020s' videos, you can pause it for just a mo'...


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Vote at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



YES I KNOW!  Poor old Joe Blow is working his socks off for us ( a term I heard on at old English Film, can't remember its name exactly, anyway), click on the above ural and you will know what it's all about. Just in case you've had a few too many glasses of..., please click on "Aussie Stock Forums and then , YES, "vote".

Well done, you deserve a medal - thanks ever-so-much - CHeers!


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> If you have a spare moment please vote.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



Yes, ASF are behind in the voting.  Could it be that you have not voted yet.  Yes I know, you are so busy, and that is perfectly understandable.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Flathead Flick said:


> My vote is in!
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Flick




FF's vote is in.  But is yours?????????????????????????
Go to the above ural.  Aussie Stock Forums needs you!



                            Thanks for voting - have a good day


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just a reminder gals and guys to reward Joe for all his hard slog.
> 
> gg



Yes, and so we all should.  Go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (12 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> Don't forget to vote everyone... it only takes a few seconds and ASF deserves our support!
> 
> Here's the link again: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Have you voted?  Time is getting on you know.  Soon be Xmas.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Come on girls and guys.

It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.

Come on ASFers, if you haven't voted already please do so. It only takes a few seconds.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

gg


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Yes, and so we all should.  Go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Yes, and so should we all.  No time like the present.  Do your duty.  Forward into battle.  Make your vote count!


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...



Plug, plug, plug, keep plugging away, keep on voting. Never ever give up. Vote with determination, ASF can and WILL win...


----------



## noirua (13 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...



You've just popped in, Hi, start by clicking on the above.


----------



## noirua (14 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...



I get that feeling we've got the leader worried.  Has that look of just not having the staying power. Must not let them pull away this weekend, just a bit closer and we can grab their coat tails.
Oh yes, you can vote at the above ural for Aussie Stock Forums - have a great weekend


----------



## noirua (15 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...



Before the market opens and we end up with blood almost everywhere - taz2 has shown that Rio will open up 5% and BHP by 8% as the resources sector bucks the bearish trend - why not click on the above link and show your support for Joe Blow's Aussie Stock Forums - cheers, have a good day


----------



## noirua (16 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...




Keep plugging away guys, that gap will eventually close, friends might be able to help, even Uncle Fred, Joe or Barney - have a great day


----------



## noirua (16 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...



We're not voting fast enough. It's a bit like rowing, must up the stroke rate. No more crabs, let's go for it you guys - hooray


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> Come on ASFers, if you haven't voted already please do so. It only takes a few seconds.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Just a few dozen more votes and we can grab their coat tails.  They're going flat out but ASF are holding in there.  Keep 'em votes a coming - good on yah


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for your support everyone!





Vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...




Yes, the old ASF spirit will win the day, provided we keep plugging away.  No let up, day after day, vote, vote, vote
Seriously guys we just gotta win...


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




The "time has come" to show our support for ASF.


----------



## noirua (18 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...




Gradually, very gradually closing in on the leader now, need a few dozen votes tonight to get a wee bit closer.  Need your help though, you're the only ones who can - thanks, your a *


----------



## noirua (18 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...




The markets have opened, just, so to take your mind off the subject, why not go over to the above link and show your support for Joe Blow.  That'll be the kindest thing you'll do all week, thanks


----------



## noirua (18 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...




The gap has certainly closed as ASFers take gg's advice.  Time to race on now. If you can spare the time to vote this evening - cheers**************


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

In my opinion ASF is the premier forum for posting on the ASX, options, warrants, fundamental and technical analysis, trading strategies, investment, super, daytrading,  and general topics.

Forums increase in value with the number of informed insiders and ambitious learners. 

We can increase our numbers by being recognised as being the best. 

So please consider voting for ASF.

I am not a moderator nor connected to the owners of this site, I've even been subject to a "banning" for intemperate posting.

Long live freedom of speech.

ASF is an excellent example.

Please vote.


http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


gg


----------



## noirua (19 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> In my opinion ASF is the premier forum for posting on the ASX, options, warrants, fundamental and technical analysis, trading strategies, investment, super, daytrading,  and general topics.
> 
> Forums increase in value with the number of informed insiders and ambitious learners.
> 
> ...




Well said sir, we're with you all the way, and I must say you are an excellent example yourself.


----------



## noirua (20 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> In my opinion ASF is the premier forum for posting on the ASX, options, warrants, fundamental and technical analysis, trading strategies, investment, super, daytrading,  and general topics.
> 
> Forums increase in value with the number of informed insiders and ambitious learners.
> 
> ...



The weekend is going to be tough and there is plenty to do.   Including, if you can spare a moment of your valuable time, a chance to vote for ASF at the above link - have a good weekend *********


----------



## Naked shorts (20 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Bump dili bump

ShareScene is winning 
Current scores are 34% (sharescene) to 32% (ASF)


----------



## noirua (20 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Naked shorts said:


> Bump dili bump
> 
> ShareScene is winning
> Current scores are 34% (sharescene) to 32% (ASF)



Yes, but it was 39% to 31% not long ago. The gap is closing.


----------



## noirua (20 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Flathead Flick said:


> My vote is in!
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Flick



In first, please don't delay, don't let 'em get away, yes, why not vote anyway, for ASF of course, thanks.  The link is just above - good fortune


----------



## noirua (21 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for your support everyone!




There's no doubt that ASF have a battle on here to win this award. Everyone needs to vote and never let a day go by:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> There's no doubt that ASF have a battle on here to win this award. Everyone needs to vote and never let a day go by:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



The weekend is over and ASF usually do a tad better during the trading week.


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Come on girls and guys.
> 
> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> ...



Yes, ASF are fairly close now and we need to stay close and   
remain positioned on the leaders shoulder.
If you can spare a moment to vote, please click-on the above link.


----------



## ROE (22 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

done


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread to give those who haven't voted a chance to do so.
> 
> It only takes a few seconds!
> 
> Vote for ASF here: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Takes a few seconds, if you're quick, a minute should do it:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> It's a poll mate.
> 
> A pole is what your missus would vote for.
> 
> gg



Yes, she certainly would, and we hope you have as well at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

thanks m8


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Yes, she certainly would, and we hope you have as well at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> thanks m8




Whilst the front page is full of shorter posts ...  Why not pop over to the above link and vote for Aussie Stock Forums, do a bit of good in these turbulent times.  THX


----------



## noirua (23 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



ROE said:


> done




Can you say "done".  If not, why not go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## CoffeeKing (23 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Did tonight, but ASF lagging behind from first place


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Lets get behind Joe, mods and posters. Vote at 

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

gg


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lets get behind Joe, mods and posters. Vote at
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



Very close now, just about level with the leader, or just a point adrift. Needs a dash this morning to just try to get ahead.


----------



## theasxgorilla (24 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Very close now, just about level with the leader, or just a point adrift. Needs a dash this morning to just try to get ahead.




ASF in equal first place!


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lets get behind Joe, mods and posters. Vote at
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



Need to keep the pressure on to stay in touch.  Quite a long race and must not falter.  Needs your help all the way to the finish line.


----------



## noirua (24 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lets get behind Joe, mods and posters. Vote at
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



Just in case you missed this post, here it is again.


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> It looks like we're finding it difficult to close the gap between second and first place.
> 
> Come on ASFers, if you haven't voted already please do so. It only takes a few seconds.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




After a lot of hard work by ASF voters the massive 8% gap has been closed.  Mustn't be complacent now as the going is likely to remain tough in the long run in.


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



nunthewiser said:


> vote is in, cmon all you clicking guys and girls, show some appreciaton for this site




What can I possibly say, perhaps, click on this URL:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

then, when you vote please remember Aussie Stock Forums, thanks a bundle, that's great


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> What can I possibly say, perhaps, click on this URL:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> then, when you vote please remember Aussie Stock Forums, thanks a bundle, that's great




The more votes ASF gets , the better chance of winning, the more publicity ASF gets,  and the more posters to share their knowledge with us . Its a win win.

Vote here


http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



gg


----------



## noirua (27 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> What can I possibly say, perhaps, click on this URL:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> then, when you vote please remember Aussie Stock Forums, thanks a bundle, that's great




It's very close now and every single vote is important now, cheers.


----------



## Sean K (27 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> It's very close now and every single vote is important now, cheers.



Up by 1%......


----------



## noirua (27 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



kennas said:


> Up by 1%......




It's going to be very tough in the long run in.  Need to pull clear a bit, need your help to do this at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Thanks for voting for Aussie Stock Forums - good luck


----------



## noirua (28 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The more votes ASF gets , the better chance of winning, the more publicity ASF gets,  and the more posters to share their knowledge with us . Its a win win.
> 
> Vote here
> 
> ...




I can't add to that.


----------



## noirua (28 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The more votes ASF get, the better chance of winning, the more publicity ASF gets,  and the more posters to share their knowledge with us . Its a win win.
> 
> Vote here
> 
> ...




Time to vote this Sunday evening, before you go for a nap. Thanks


----------



## noirua (30 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The more votes ASF gets , the better chance of winning, the more publicity ASF gets,  and the more posters to share their knowledge with us . Its a win win.
> 
> Vote here
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> ...



If you have a moment on this troubled morning, a vote for Aussie Stock Forums would be at least, one bonus.  Thanks


----------



## zolow (30 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Done!


----------



## noirua (30 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The more votes ASF gets , the better chance of winning, the more publicity ASF gets,  and the more posters to share their knowledge with us . Its a win win.
> 
> Vote here
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stock...overing in Europe, no problems.) Don't PANIC!


----------



## noirua (30 September 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The more votes ASF gets , the better chance of winning, the more publicity ASF gets,  and the more posters to share their knowledge with us . Its a win win.
> 
> Vote here
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stock...overing in Europe, no problems.) Don't PANIC!


----------



## noirua (1 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Flathead Flick said:


> My vote is in!
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Flick



Ahhhhhhhhh yes.  But is yours in?


----------



## noirua (2 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



nunthewiser said:


> hows them votes goin guys ??? click away .show some lurvvve



Can't follow that:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## nioka (2 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Can't follow that:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




It is now a two horse race. Sharescene and ASF are both on 33%. Probably we have caught up thanks to the constant reminder from Noirua. 

If someone will put in one more vote we will hit the lead.


----------



## noirua (5 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The more votes ASF gets , the better chance of winning, the more publicity ASF gets,  and the more posters to share their knowledge with us . Its a win win.
> 
> Vote here
> 
> ...




Howdy Partners, have you voted for ASF this weekend?  No!  Here's your chance, just click-on the above link as ASF needs you.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The more votes ASF gets , the better chance of winning, the more publicity ASF gets,  and the more posters to share their knowledge with us . Its a win win.
> 
> Vote here
> 
> ...






noirua said:


> It's very close now and every single vote is important now, cheers.




Please consider voting if you have not already.

gg


----------



## noirua (6 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Please consider voting if you have not already.
> 
> gg




Definitely!    http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> It's going to be very tough in the long run in.  Need to pull clear a bit, need your help to do this at:
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Thanks for voting for Aussie Stock Forums - good luck




Lets increase our membership through increasing the profile of ASF in the wider investor/trading community.

Please vote at the site above.

gg


----------



## noirua (7 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lets increase our membership through increasing the profile of ASF in the wider investor/trading community.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Please vote at the site above. gg



Time to pull together in these troubled weeks in the stock market. At least we'll achieve something, and it's something good after all.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Takes a few seconds, if you're quick, a minute should do it:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html





Less than a minute for those buying during this chance of a lifetime in Australian stocks.

gg


----------



## noirua (8 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



zolow said:


> Done!



Yes indeed, and well done. You can do it too at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Vote for ASF today!


----------



## PhoenixXx (8 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

ASF voted. But neck to neck with sharescene at the moment.


----------



## noirua (8 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Yes indeed, and well done. You can do it too at - vote that is: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Vote for ASF today!




Only your vote can push and keep ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) at the top.


----------



## noirua (9 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



kennas said:


> Up by 1%......



Very, very close though, and others are building up slightly. Mustn't let up. To register your vote go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (9 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The more votes ASF gets , the better chance of winning, the more publicity ASF gets,  and the more posters to share their knowledge with us . Its a win win.
> 
> Vote here
> 
> ...



Very, very, very busy indeed posting away and watching YouTube by 2020. Fair enough! No it isn't, pause for a minute, and vote for ASF at the above link...thanks indeed, there you are, one-click and the film is off again - cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



PhoenixXx said:


> ASF voted. But neck to neck with sharescene at the moment.




well done mate, every vote matters, its neck and neck 

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


gg


----------



## Gundini (9 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

I just voted again!

What a farce... That's 3 times my vote has been accepted.

Maybe this is a scam by compareshares, so they get more hits on their site! Think of it this way. If an extra 100K of punters clicked onto their site to vote, maybe 10% will stay and check out what they are about! 

Clever strategy indeed... Anyway, If all the other mobs can vote more than once, then I don't see why we should be moral about it, 

let's all vote again! 10K more votes should do the trick


http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## doctorj (9 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Gundini said:


> Clever strategy indeed... Anyway, If all the other mobs can vote more than once, then I don't see why we should be moral about it



Who cares if ASF wins if it's done unfairly?

Please vote for ASF _*only if you haven't already*_.


----------



## Gundini (9 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



doctorj said:


> Who cares if ASF wins if it's done unfairly?
> 
> Please vote for ASF _*only if you haven't already*_.




Good doctorj, with all due respect I understand your stance, but rather than air my views on this game here, I would be more than happy to debate it with you via PM... Cheers


----------



## doctorj (9 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Feel free to PM me


----------



## Gundini (9 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



doctorj said:


> Feel free to PM me




Already done, cheers


----------



## rub92me (9 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Just put in my vote. Some daylight now between ASF and Sharescene. Go Chuck! Uh, I mean Joe.


----------



## noirua (10 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

I think you will find that "compareshares" have worked out the votes from the IP addresses, or similar addresses, and delete them later if they are duplicate votes.

Anyway, you can vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html 
All genuine votes count for sure and it's a case of keeping the pressure on.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Only your vote can push and keep ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) at the top.




ASF voters are to be congratulated.

Any newbies, if you like what you see on ASF, vote here.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

gg


----------



## noirua (10 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ASF voters are to be congratulated.
> 
> Any newbies, if you like what you see on ASF, vote here.
> 
> ...



Have you voted yet, before you start buying stocks today at knock down prices, HOPEFULLY.
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (11 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Have you voted yet, before you start buying stocks today at knock down prices, HOPEFULLY.
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Hope you bought on Friday as Monday should see a lift and a lot more smiling faces. Have you voted yet? No! Well why not take this chance to do so by clicking on the above link.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ASF voters are to be congratulated.
> 
> Any newbies, if you like what you see on ASF, vote here.
> 
> ...





Any new posters or members please vote on the above link.

gg


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ASF voters are to be congratulated.
> 
> Any newbies, if you like what you see on ASF, vote here.
> 
> ...



As gg says "vote here", if not at the above link, thank you friends.


----------



## Green08 (12 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

I voted some time ago and will keep doing it. Noirua do you know if it registers once from your own link or not?

Sam have to agree she is stunning beautiful body and the photography, lighting and balance wonderful composition of art form. Good taste.


----------



## noirua (12 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Green08 said:


> I voted some time ago and will keep doing it. Noirua do you know if it registers once from your own link or not?
> 
> Sam have to agree she is stunning beautiful body and the photography, lighting and balance wonderful composition of art form. Good taste.



I'm sure I echo the words of ASF if I say, that everyone should only vote once. They have your IP address and will delete duplications, also similar IP addresses at internet cafes and libraries etc.,  It has a similar message to this on the website.
 Nothing to stop relatives and friends who see how good ASF is, to vote from their own computers, excellent I'm sure.
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (13 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> I'm sure I echo the words of ASF if I say, that everyone should only vote once. They have your IP address and will delete duplications, also similar IP addresses at internet cafes and libraries etc.,  It has a similar message to this on the website.
> Nothing to stop relatives and friends who see how good ASF is, to vote from their own computers, excellent I'm sure.
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Early morning for most but don't forget to vote.  Now is the time, they say.


----------



## noirua (13 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ASF voters are to be congratulated.
> 
> Any newbies, if you like what you see on ASF, vote here.
> 
> ...




The time has come for all good ASF'rs to vote at compareshares at the above link, me thinks: How about you? cheers M8.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

ASF voters are to be congratulated.

Anyone if you haven't already and if you like what you see on ASF, vote here at 

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

gg


----------



## noirua (13 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> well done mate, every vote matters, its neck and neck
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> ...



Just a point or two out in front, must keep up the pressure. Musn't rest on our laurels.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Just a point or two out in front, must keep up the pressure. Musn't rest on our laurels.




Well done mate, every vote matters, its neck and neck

Any newbies, if you like what you see, click

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

and vote for ASF.

gg


----------



## Green08 (13 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> every vote matters, its neck and neck




I voted ages ago - OMG we agree on something!


----------



## gav (13 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Did my bit for ASF


----------



## noirua (14 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



gav said:


> Did my bit for ASF



Excellent!  Others are home from a hard days slog, but, having seen your vote may now be heading for http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (15 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Excellent!  Others are home from a hard days slog, but, having seen your vote may now be heading for http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Have they seen your vote yet?


----------



## noirua (15 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Have they seen your vote yet, for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums)?




No! Well, click-on here http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
Thanks a bundle guys.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



gav said:


> Did my bit for ASF






noirua said:


> Excellent!  Others are home from a hard days slog, but, having seen your vote may now be heading for http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Well done gav.

A good point noirua, all the afternoon shift home and having a VB and logging on and the night shift checking at work, go to the link above and vote.

gg


----------



## noirua (16 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> No! Well, click-on here http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> Thanks a bundle guys.



A "No" becomes a "Yes" by clicking on the above link, ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) needs you. Seriously folks they do - Thank you kindly.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Green08 said:


> I voted ages ago - OMG we agree on something!




Vote for ASF.

thanks green08,

ASF is a wide church.

Here is the link

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


gg


----------



## noirua (17 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Vote for ASF.
> 
> thanks green08,
> 
> ...



Yes, perhaps we need to widen the search for votes. Can you help give ASF a further lift?


----------



## noirua (17 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Yes, perhaps we need to widen the search for votes. Can you help give ASF a further lift?




http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (18 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well done mate, every vote matters, its neck and neck
> 
> Any newbies, if you like what you see, click
> 
> ...



Weekends are the time when votes can drop off. Can you help by spending one minute voting - cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Weekends are the time when votes can drop off. Can you help by spending one minute voting - cheers





Here is the link

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg




weekends are particularly slow for votes for your favourite forum.

so click on the above.

gg


----------



## noirua (19 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



The link to vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) this weekend.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Its  quite an interesting link, you can vote for your favourite broker, margin lender and of course ASF.

gg


----------



## noirua (20 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



Click-on the above link and you will be taken to the place that gives you the opportunity to vote for ASF ( Aussie Stock Forums) - Have a good day.


----------



## noirua (21 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



Today is ASF appreciation day as we head to vote at the above link. A breath of fresh air me thinks.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

I know you guys and girls have been screwed over in this bear market.

Many on Aussie Stock forums have similar stories.

To increase the reach of ASF, please consider voting for ASF in a poll being conducted at Compareshares.

A knowledgeable investing community independent of advisers and brokers is a powerful entity.

Here is the link

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

gg


----------



## noirua (22 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I know you guys and girls have been screwed over in this bear market.
> 
> Many on Aussie Stock forums have similar stories.
> 
> ...



A chance to vote today for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums).


----------



## noirua (22 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ASF voters are to be congratulated.
> 
> Any newbies, if you like what you see on ASF, vote here.
> 
> ...



A chance to vote for ASF at the above link.


----------



## Real1ty (22 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Good to see ASF ahead but more votes needed

ShareScene 29%

Aussie Stock Forums 34%


----------



## noirua (22 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I know you guys and girls have been screwed over in this bear market.
> 
> Many on Aussie Stock forums have similar stories.
> 
> ...



The time has come the walrus said to think of many things and vote for ASF at the above link.


----------



## noirua (23 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The time has come the walrus said to think of many things and vote for ASF at the above link.



Or in fact below, yes indeed:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (23 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I know you guys and girls have been screwed over in this bear market.
> 
> Many on Aussie Stock forums have similar stories.
> 
> ...



An opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at the above link - thanks


----------



## noirua (23 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Or in fact below, yes indeed:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



No, the link is in fact above. All the same, the opportunity to support "Aussie Stock Forums" is the same - t'anks a million my good friend.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Very, very, very busy indeed posting away and watching YouTube by 2020. Fair enough! No it isn't, pause for a minute, and vote for ASF at the above link...thanks indeed, there you are, one-click and the film is off again - cheers



http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html yes, the place to vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) - dutifully yours noi


----------



## noirua (25 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Flathead Flick said:


> My vote is in!
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Flick



One of the first votes in, and you can join Flathead Flick at the above link.


----------



## noirua (25 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html yes, the place to vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) - dutifully yours noi



Have we done our duty this weekend and voted for ASF at the above link.


----------



## noirua (26 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ASF voters are to be congratulated.
> 
> Anyone, if you haven't already and if you like what you see on ASF, vote here at
> 
> ...




The morning doth approach and the opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock forums doth appear as the sunrises.


----------



## noirua (27 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html yes, the place to vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) - gratuitously yours noi



A bright and sunny morning and sitting at the desk at work.  What to do! Well, why not vote for ASF at the above link.


----------



## noirua (28 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html yes, the place to vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) - time to do your duty - yours noi



With all the interesting posts on ASF you may have just missed out on voting for "Aussie Stock Forums", now your chance has come.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



stockGURU said:


> Don't forget to vote everyone... it only takes a few seconds and ASF deserves our support!
> 
> Here's the link again: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Great to see the support, but must never let off on this one, ASF needs you all the way.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Great to see the support, but must never let off on this one, ASF needs you all the way.



Vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (29 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




The place to vote for Aussie Stock Forums.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> The place to vote for Aussie Stock Forums.




Every vote is vitally needed and no moments to relax.


----------



## Rockhoundnz (30 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Just added my vote!


----------



## noirua (30 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Rockhoundnz said:


> Just added my vote!



...and time for everyone to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (31 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ...and time for everyone to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



A long vote this one. So we need to keep the pressure on and not rest or dilly dally for a moment.


----------



## noirua (31 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> A long vote this one. So we need to keep the pressure on and not rest or dilly dally for a moment.



If you haven't voted yet for Aussie Stock Forums then you have the chance at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 October 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> If you haven't voted yet for Aussie Stock Forums then you have the chance at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Our friends at Octaviar/PIF thread who are doing it tough are voting for ASF.

Here is a personal communication.


Quote:
Originally Posted by breaker1
Dear GG,

In support of your top ASF site I have posted the following to our members:

To all readers of the PIF thread here on ASF, I encourage you to vote FOR ASF at the computershare click on site:
www.compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php

Its quick and super easy. I VOTED FOR AUSSIE STOCK FORUMS BECAUSE THEIR WEBSITE IS THE BEST

Breaker1
(thread founder and PIF Action group founder)

endquote

So vote please if you have not,  or you are new to the forum.

gg


----------



## noirua (1 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ...and time for everyone to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




November is the run in month for the competition and ASF need every vote.  ASF, in fact, really does need you.


----------



## noirua (2 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> If you haven't voted yet for Aussie Stock Forums then you have the chance at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Your chance to vote for ASF this weekend.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Our friends at Octaviar/PIF thread who are doing it tough are voting for ASF.
> 
> Here is a personal communication.
> 
> ...




Every vote will count.

Vote now.

gg


----------



## noirua (3 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I know you guys and girls have been screwed over in this bear market.
> 
> Many on Aussie Stock forums have similar stories.
> 
> ...



Time to vote early this morning before markets open. Should be an interesting week with the US election.


----------



## noirua (3 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ASF voters are to be congratulated.
> 
> Anyone if you haven't already and if you like what you see on ASF, vote here at
> 
> ...



Despite the markets we must remember to support ASF.


----------



## noirua (3 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well done mate, every vote matters, its neck and neck
> 
> Any newbies, if you like what you see, click
> 
> ...



Above is an opportunity to vote for "Aussie Stock Forums" - thank you


----------



## noirua (4 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Every vote will count.
> 
> Vote now.
> 
> gg



Yes indeed, at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Yes indeed, at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Yes indeed, the time has come to vote.


----------



## noirua (5 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Every vote will count.
> 
> Vote now.
> 
> gg



...at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (6 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ...at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



is your opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock Forums.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ...at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Markets open in a bit under 6 hours and you may wonder what to do. Well, just take a stroll over to the voting place where ASF needs your most loyal support:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (7 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Markets open in a bit over 1 hour and you may wonder what to do. Well, just take a stroll over to the voting place where ASF needs your most loyal support:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Voting continues until early December and there is a need to keep the pressure on.


----------



## noirua (10 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Markets open in a bit under 90 minutes and you may wonder what to do. Well, just take a stroll over to the voting place where ASF needs your most loyal support:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



ASF still need your votes, so, if you have a moment, pop on over to the above Link - thanks


----------



## noirua (10 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Every vote will count.
> 
> Vote now.
> 
> gg



certainly, at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (10 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Certainly vote, at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Seem to have stagnated at 36% for quite a while now and only votes from ASF'ers can move this on to the 40% target.


----------



## noirua (11 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Seem to have stagnated at 36% for quite a while now and only votes from ASF'ers can move this on to the 40% target.



Almost forgot, and new members will be looking for the link, here it is:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (11 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Almost forgot, and new members will be looking for the link, here it is:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



An opportunity for those who have not yet voted in support of ASF (Aussie Stock Forums).


----------



## noirua (12 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> An opportunity for those who have not yet voted in support of ASF (Aussie Stock Forums).



The link is at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (12 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The link is at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



If you wish to vote for Aussie Stock Forums (ASF) go to the above url.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The link is at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



...to vote for ASF.


----------



## noirua (14 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The link is at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



If you wish to vote for ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) click on the above link.


----------



## noirua (15 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ASF voters are to be congratulated.
> 
> Anyone, if you haven't already and if you like what you see on ASF, vote here at
> 
> ...



Having moved into yet another weekend, hopefully, you can be congratulated by voting - cheers


----------



## noirua (15 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> If you haven't voted yet for Aussie Stock Forums then you have the chance at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Yes you certainly have, stop thou thee for just a mo, ASF needs you at the above link - thanks partner.


----------



## noirua (16 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ...and time for everyone to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Trying to get to 38% this week are ASF.  Without your vote it cannot be done.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Trying to get to 38% this week are ASF.  Without your vote it cannot be done.




http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

gg


----------



## noirua (17 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



The illusive 38% has still not been reached, perhaps a concerted voting effort will bring it up shortly, errrr 38% that is.


----------



## noirua (17 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



An opportunity to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at the above link.


----------



## noirua (18 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg




The struggle continues to get to 38%.  If you have a moment to vote today that would be appreciated.


----------



## noirua (18 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



Oh well, this 38% figure for ASF is proving to be a bit elusive and needs a few more votes to get over the line.  If you can spare a moment to vote for "Aussie Stock Forums" I know it will be appreciated - thanks
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Oh well, this 38% figure for ASF is proving to be a bit elusive and needs a few more votes to get over the line.  If you can spare a moment to vote for "Aussie Stock Forums" I know it will be appreciated - thanks
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Hi, If you can spare a moment to vote at compareshares at the link above, I know, ASF will be well pleased with that - t'anks


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Oh well, this 38% figure for ASF is proving to be a bit elusive and needs a few more votes to get over the line.  If you can spare a moment to vote for "Aussie Stock Forums" I know it will be appreciated - thanks
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Well, just over three weeks to go in the voting and a need not to let up. We want to go over the finishing line at speed, not running out of steam. So, your vote, your support, is much needed - cheers


----------



## noirua (20 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Today is ASF appreciation day as we head to vote at the above link. A breath of fresh air me thinks.



...and the voting link is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (20 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ...and the voting link is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Markets may be in a downward mood today.  Don't worry about it as it happened before and will recover sometime.

Meanwhile, why not shivy on over to the above link and cast your vote for ASF.  Stay calm noi


----------



## noirua (20 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Markets may be in a downward mood today.  Don't worry about it as it happened before and will recover sometime.
> 
> Meanwhile, why not shivy on down to the link below and cast your vote for ASF.  Stay calm noi




Here is the link: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## nioka (20 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Markets may be in a downward mood today.  Don't worry about it as it happened before and will recover sometime.
> 
> Meanwhile, why not shivy on over to the above link and cast your vote for ASF.  Stay calm noi




 It is hard to vote for ASF these days.

Why?

Between 10am and 11am today there were 14 posts on ASF and there were 544 posts on one other forum that I now post on.

ASFers should work out why they are ruining what used to be the best forum.

Joe needs better support on the forum itself rather than just a vote.

Chops may have relinquished the troll title but it didn't help ASF any.


----------



## chops_a_must (20 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Yep.

What we need is to be more like HotCopper. 

And of course there are going to be less posts, there are less people in the market these days.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



nioka said:


> Between 10am and 11am today there were 14 posts on ASF and there were *544 posts on one other forum *that I now post on.




Of those 544 posts how many of them were useful, not just saying things like "its all over" or "get on the train"


----------



## prawn_86 (20 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



prawn_86 said:


> Of those 544 posts how many of them were useful, not just saying things like "its all over" or "get on the train"




And also, 1/4 of them were probably by multinics


----------



## nioka (20 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



prawn_86 said:


> Of those 544 posts how many of them were useful, not just saying things like "its all over" or "get on the train"



 I agree with you there. Joe's system is better. BUT If only 10% of the posts are good they still outnumber ASF by 4 to 1. and that is assuming that ASF posts are 100% good which is dreaming.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



nioka said:


> I agree with you there. Joe's system is better. BUT If only 10% of the posts are good they still outnumber ASF by 4 to 1. and that is assuming that ASF posts are 100% good which is dreaming.




I personally cant be bothered filtering through the crap and the childishness (is that a word?) in order to find the few good posts.

Most other forums i have visited i dont actually think the members have money in the market, they are just kids pretending/wishing they were millionaires. They 'top up' everyday every time the price falls


----------



## noirua (21 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



chops_a_must said:


> Yep.
> 
> What we need is to be more like HotCopper.
> 
> And of course there are going to be less posts, there are less people in the market these days.



Quite right c_a_m, in bear markets when a website is purely about stocks, then it is going to tank really badly, with the stocks. 
ASF seems to have a happier atmosphere and despite us losing money, and I've no doubt in some cases large wads of cash, this is a place to come whilst leaving them in the bottom drawer.
Some posts on certain websites seem to be more like headless chickens chasing around trying to pretend their stock has not fallen 90%.

If you want a place to follow your stock with other places to go whilst we shelter from the storm, then, it is ASF.

We have the chance to vote for a friendlier forum at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (21 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Quite right c_a_m, in bear markets when a website is purely about stocks, then it is going to tank really badly, with the stocks.
> ASF seems to have a happier atmosphere and despite us losing money, and I've no doubt in some cases large wads of cash, this is a place to come whilst leaving them in the bottom drawer.
> Some posts on certain websites seem to be more like headless chickens chasing around trying to pretend their stock has not fallen 90%.
> 
> ...




Just a tad over two weeks left now, so if you have the time its straight to the polling booth at the link above - many thanks


----------



## noirua (21 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Just a tad over two weeks left now, so if you have the time its straight to the polling booth at the link above - many thanks



...and a chance to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (22 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ...and a chance to vote for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Still stuck at 37% and on the final lap now. Anyone who hasn't voted is needed now.


----------



## noirua (23 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Still stuck at 37% and on the final lap now. Anyone who hasn't voted is needed now.



37 is certainly a difficult fence to jump. Try we must by voting at the compareshares link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (24 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> 37 is certainly a difficult fence to jump. Try we must by voting at the compareshares link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Still on 37%, how frustrating, and needing every vote to get to 38%, how elusive. Can you help?????????  ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) needs you and your vote - thanks very much indeed


----------



## noirua (24 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Still on 37%, how frustrating, and needing every vote to get to 38%, how elusive. Can you help?????????  ASF (Aussie Stock Forums) needs you and your vote - thanks very much indeed



Only 10 days left in this vote, and always a chance that momentum could drop.  If you are able to spend a spell voting for this forum (Aussie Stock Forums) then you have the chance at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (25 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Only 10 days left in this vote, and always a chance that momentum could drop.  If you are able to spend a spell voting for this forum (Aussie Stock Forums) then you have the chance at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Still 37%, and must get ready for the final gallop soon. Vote best, vote ASF - thanks guys


----------



## noirua (25 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Still 37%, and must get ready for the final gallop soon. Vote best, vote ASF - thanks guys



The aim is to get to 40% but first this 38% fence is proving quite difficult, perhaps the votes are adding up. Surely today we can achieve the push to 38% by voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (25 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The aim is to get to 40% but first this 38% fence is proving quite difficult, perhaps the votes are adding up. Surely today we can achieve the push to 38% by voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



An opportunity to vote for "Aussie Stock Forums" (ASF) at the above link.


----------



## noirua (25 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The aim is to get to 40% but first this 38% fence is proving quite difficult, perhaps the votes are adding up. Surely today we can achieve the push to 38% by voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Don't leave too late to vote please - thanks


----------



## noirua (26 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Don't leave it too late to vote please - thanks



Vote where?  At this link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (26 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Vote where?  At this link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Voting urgently needed as *ASF* have dropped back from 37% to 34%, disaster. Another forum seemed to jump 6% overnight.  Vote please as there is now only 9 days to go.
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

AUSSIE STOCK FORUMS needs you!


----------



## noirua (27 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Voting urgently needed as *ASF* have dropped back from 37% to 35%, disaster. Another forum seemed to jump 6% overnight.  Vote please as there is now only 8 days to go.
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> AUSSIE STOCK FORUMS needs you!



Can you spare a moment to vote for ASF today at the above link?  You can!  Well thank you kindly.


----------



## Aussiejeff (27 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



> Originally Posted by noirua
> Vote where? At this link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html






noirua said:


> Can you spare a moment to vote for ASF today at the above link?  You can!  Well thank you kindly.




Not only that, but I hear a rumour Joe will provide a FREE MASSAGE for every vote we cast!

 

LOL


----------



## noirua (27 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Voting urgently needed as *ASF* have dropped back from 37% to 36%. Another forum seemed to jump 6% yesterday.  Vote please as there is now only 7 days to go.
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> AUSSIE STOCK FORUMS needs you!



Quite longways from achieving 40%, with just a week left to vote it has to be, all systems go.  ASF very much needs your vote - cheers
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Only 7 days left in this vote, and always a chance that momentum could drop. If you are able to spend a spell voting for this forum (Aussie Stock Forums) then you have the chance at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

gg


----------



## noirua (28 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Voting urgently needed as *ASF* have recovered again to 37%, great. Another forum seemed to jump 6% a few days ago so we need to keep on our toes.  Vote please as there is now only 7 days to go.
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> AUSSIE STOCK FORUMS needs you!



We are trying to get to 40% which appears a difficult target without a lot of support.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Quite longways from achieving 40%, with just a week left to vote it has to be, all systems go.  ASF very much needs your vote - cheers
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Another busy day ahead on markets and hardly a minute to spare. If you have one, one of those minutes I mean, click-on this link to vote for Aussie Stock Forums:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Thank you, cheers


----------



## noirua (29 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Another busy day ahead on markets and hardly a minute to spare. If you have one, one of those minutes I mean, click-on this link to vote for Aussie Stock Forums:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Thank you, cheers



Must not rest on our laurels with just 6 days to go in this forum contest, 38% great, now looking for 39%, can it be done. Voting for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (29 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Must not rest on our laurels with just 6 days to go in this forum contest, 38% great, now looking for 39%, can it be done. Voting for Aussie Stock Forums at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



:aus: A chance to vote at Aussie Stock Forums this weekend at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (29 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> :aus: A chance to vote for Aussie Stock Forums this weekend at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



If you are able to spare a moment this busy weekend, Aussie Stock Forums needs you.  The link above will give you the opportunity to vote with less than 6 days left.


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

ASF seems to be doing quite well.

Closes on 5 Dec, so still time for any of the others to make a late charge.

Don't get beaten in time on, team...


----------



## noirua (29 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



kennas said:


> ASF seems to be doing quite well.
> 
> Closes on 5 Dec, so still time for any of the others to make a late charge.
> 
> Don't get beaten in time on, team...



:aus:http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html :aus: The place to vote for Aussie Stock Forums


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

there,ive added my 
gee,were kicking butts arent we


----------



## Sean K (29 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



trillionaire#1 said:


> there,ive added my
> gee,were kicking butts arent we



aurion has been doing a fine job in waving the galf! 

Nice work


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> :aus:http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html :aus: The place to vote for Aussie Stock Forums



Still not quite at 39% and a bit off target for 40%.  It shows that  Aussie Stock Forums  still needs you over at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> :aus:http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html :aus: The place to vote for Aussie Stock Forums



As we move into the last week of the race it is now the final run in starts. Time to not let up and make every vote count.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> As we move into the last week of the race the final run in starts. Time to not let up and make every vote count.



http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Aussie Stock Forums needs your vote - Thanks


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Aussie Stock Forums needs your vote - Thanks




That 39% is proving very elusive, remembering that if it had come up once I would have won on the lotto. Still, maybe ASF can manage it. Time to lodge your vote still with a tad over 5 days left.


----------



## noirua (1 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> That 39% has just been edged "fantastic", remembering that if it had come up once I would have won on the lotto. Still, ASF has managed it. Time to lodge your vote with a tad under 5 days left.



The highest expected target of "40%" is now a possibility.  Must not start counting until the final bell. Aussie Stock Forums very much needs your votes.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (1 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The highest expected target of "40%" is now a possibility.  Must not start counting until the final bell. Aussie Stock Forums very much needs your votes.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



The last 5 days are going to be an uphill run as ASF must not let up in the final run in. Aussie Stock Forums needs your vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## sails (1 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The last 5 days are going to be an uphill run as ASF must not let up in the final run in. Aussie Stock Forums needs your vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




You have done a fantastic job here Noirua - you have been tireless in your efforts for ASF 

I did my bit some time ago - hopefully all who appreciate ASF have done/will do likewise...


----------



## noirua (1 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The last 4+ days are going to be an uphill run as ASF must not let up in the final run in. Aussie Stock Forums needs your vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Still aiming for 40% and ASF needs your vote to achieve this landmark at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Still aiming for 40% and ASF needs your vote to achieve this landmark at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Please vote forAussie Stock Forums at the link above - Thanks


----------



## noirua (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> The last 4 days are going to be an uphill push as ASF must not let up in the final run in. Aussie Stock Forums needs your vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



If you have a moment there is an opportunity to vote at the above link.


----------



## Colonel Klink (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Greetings and thanks for the site...98% of which goes over my head, but you've got to start somewhere.
You have my vote (39% and bolting on Compareshares, by the way).
This is my first post, but have been poking around for a few months.
Klink


----------



## noirua (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> :aus:http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html :aus: The place to vote for Aussie Stock Forums



Hi Colonel Klink, It's best to just post as most people on ASF are very reasonable. We all have our pet subjects which we are good at and stumble around on others. There are many experts and some of us who think we are. After all, Google is always a great help
Good Luck - noi


----------



## Colonel Klink (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Thanks for that, Noi.  Being in the middle of a mass market heart attack certainly makes you sit up and take notice as a novice. I'll just take things quietly.
Cheers


----------



## nioka (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

It is one thing to vote for ASF but why not do some research and ............


POST SOME USEFULL INFORMATION on stocks and shares.


 Back Joe by making this forum the usefull forum it used to be.


Between 9 AM and 4.30 PM today there has been a total of 28 posts on stocks. Another forum I have used today had 113 posts on only ONE company.

 ( Don't shoot the messenger.. Get your act together and support Joe. He deserves better than he is getting.)


----------



## tommymac (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



nioka said:


> Between 9 AM and 4.30 PM today there has been a total of 28 posts on stocks. Another forum I have used today had 113 posts on only ONE company.





Does anyone know how many members there on ASF that read only and don't post?


----------



## nioka (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



tommymac said:


> Does anyone know how many members there on ASF that read only and don't post?



 From Wikipedia... An online forum is a DISCUSSION site.

A discussion needs posters as well as readers.  Start posting if you want discussion. Don't leave it to a few bullies to dominate others.


----------



## tommymac (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Oops, just found out how to search.

There are thousands of people who have never posted before.  And approximately 800 people who have logged in during the last week that have never posted.

It would be great to get them voting, even if it wasn't discussing stocks at the beginning.

Can ASF contact these people?

Can anyone think of ways to start these people posting? 

I'm sure most of these people are newbies, with questions but scared to ask. I started off the same way.


----------



## noirua (2 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Only 3 days left in this vote, and always a chance that momentum could drop. If you are able to spend a spell voting for this forum (Aussie Stock Forums) then you have the chance at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



Voting for ASF is the most important race at the moment guys.

I believe ASF to be the best port in a storm. Most will now have some or perhaps all of their stocks devasted and most will recover in time, maybe a few years. 
So ASF gives more opportunity than most to post on general matters whilst the bear does its worse.  The bull is hibernating and building up its strength.


----------



## noirua (3 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> :aus: A chance to vote at Aussie Stock Forums this weekend at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



No, no, no, you haven't!  In fact you only have less than 4 days now. Needs a little push to get to 40%.


----------



## noirua (3 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Voting urgently needed as *ASF* have dropped back from 39% to 38%, disaster. Vote please as there is now only 3+ days to go.
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> AUSSIE STOCK FORUMS needs you!



I can't believe it, we've moved back to 38% again, what's going on. Someone may not have voted for ASF yet, URGENT please vote to help out if you can - Thanks


----------



## noirua (3 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Only 3 days left in this vote, and always a chance that momentum could drop. If you are able to spend a spell voting for this forum (Aussie Stock Forums) then you have the chance at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg



Good news as ASF are back to 39% again, but still this elusive 40% evades us. Come on now guys we need a few more votes, or a few 10's probably.  I'm sure you can do it with a final burst of energy that ASF are noted for.

Link is above, courtesy of gg - cheers all


----------



## noirua (3 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Only 3 days left in this vote, and always a chance that momentum could drop. If you are able to spend a spell voting for this forum (Aussie Stock Forums) then you have the chance at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> gg




ASF are driving on now at 41%, great news indeed. Only have to round that bend and we will be into the home straight. No letting up as we can see that 42% sign just out of reach, it's go, go, go from here.
gg's link above will take you to the voting zone, Aussie Stock Forums


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Only 3 days left in this vote, and always a chance that momentum could drop. If you are able to spend a spell voting for this forum (Aussie Stock Forums) then you have the chance at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

It is to the credit of posters on this forum who have no direct interest in ASF that they have kept the push going for a vote on http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Let us get over the line by voting for the most comprehensive site for technical analysis, fundamental analysis, derivatives, ASX, forex, finance gossip and news comment.

gg


----------



## noirua (4 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Only 2+ days left in this vote, and always a chance that momentum could drop. If you are able to spend a spell voting for this forum (Aussie Stock Forums) then you have the chance at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> It is to the credit of posters on this forum who have no direct interest in ASF that they have kept the push going for a vote on http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> ...



No time to drop a gear as ASF get ready to head into the home straight. Still time to add your vote for * Aussie Stock Forums* 

at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (4 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> No time to drop a gear as ASF get ready to head into the home straight. Still time to add your vote for * Aussie Stock Forums*
> 
> at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



No time to procrastinate, not even for a minute, and Aussie Stock Forums looks forward to receiving as many more votes as possible. The link will take you straight to the voting area - cheers
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (4 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ASF are driving on now at 41%, great news indeed. Only have to round that bend and we will be into the home straight. No letting up as we can see that 42% sign just out of reach, it's go, go, go from here.
> the link below will take you to the voting zone, Aussie Stock Forums




Slipped slightly, back to 40%, and ASF are needing the extra votes again. http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (4 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Slipped slightly, back to 40%, and ASF are needing the extra votes again. http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



If you have time to vote for ASF, with less than 2 days to go, click-on the above link thanks


----------



## noirua (5 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

To vote for  * [size=+2]Aussie Stock Forums*  [/size] the following link will take you to the voting zone. Not much time left now to make your mark in the sand;  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Countdown now is about 1+ days of this long competition for best forum. About to round the bend and accelerate into the home straight. Lots of votes, from those who have not voted yet, are vitally needed. Looking forward to your vote - thanks a bundle


----------



## noirua (5 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> To vote for  * [size=+2]Aussie Stock Forums*  [/size] the following link will take you to the voting zone. Not much time left now to make your mark in the sand;  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Countdown now and into the final day of this long competition for best forum. About to round the bend and accelerate into the home straight. Lots of votes, from those who have not voted yet, are vitally needed. Looking forward to your vote - thanks a bundle



Ok guys we're into the home straight, and ahead somewhere there is the winning post. Now's the time to move from turbo-drive  to warp-factor and it needs a lot of you to drive on down to that there winning post.
The link again if you need it http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (5 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Ok guys we're into the home straight, and ahead somewhere there is the winning post. Now's the time to move from turbo-drive  to warp-factor and it needs a lot of you to drive on down to that there winning post.
> The link again if you need it http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Not far to go now guys, surely we can gather speed in the voting and fly across the line. Not there yet though, must not let up.  Voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (5 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> To vote for  * [size=+2]Aussie Stock Forums*  [/size] the following link will take you to the voting zone. Not much time left now to make your mark in the sand;  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> Countdown now is about 4 hours+ of this long competition for best forum. About to round the bend and accelerate into the home straight. Lots of votes, from those who have not voted yet, are vitally needed. Looking forward to your vote - thanks a bundle




My last post on this thread and I hope you are able to vote at the link above in the final hours. Finishing line is in view now - all the best noi


----------



## Joe Blow (18 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Thanks for your support everyone, particularly those who campaigned so hard for us! It is very much appreciated! 



> You awarded the best stock forum to Aussie Stock Forums. With around 22,000 members and 351,000 posts, Aussie Stock Forums is becoming the favourite forum for Aussie share investors.
> 
> “It's very humbling to know that so many Aussie traders and investors think we are the best stock forum in the country and I would like to thank everyone for their support,” says administrator of the forum, Joe. “There were a few members in particular who campaigned very hard for us.”
> 
> ...




http://www.compareshares.com.au/case35.php


----------



## prawn_86 (18 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Special thanks also goes to Nioura for his tireless campaigning 

Congrats Joe, it is a fantastic site.


----------



## Gundini (18 December 2008)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Well done Joe, well deserved!

Your effects are appreciated by all of us, cheers!


----------



## noirua (28 October 2009)

noirua said:


> To vote for  * [size=+2]Aussie Stock Forums*  [/size] the following link will take you to the voting zone. Quite some time left now to make your mark in the sand;  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> Looking forward to your vote - thanks a bundle




Underway again and it's "ASF Target 50%" this year.


----------



## Tink (28 October 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*

Done and dusted


----------



## noirua (29 October 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at "thebull".*



noirua said:


> :aus:http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :aus: The place to vote for Aussie Stock Forums




Are you done and dusted just like "Tink"?  "Nay not", I hear you say and above is your link.

ASF Target 50%.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at the 'thebull'.*



noirua said:


> :aus: A chance to vote at Aussie Stock Forums this weekend at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




'thebull' invites you to vote this weekend at ASF:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

ASF Target 50%


----------



## noirua (31 October 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> In my opinion ASF is the premier forum for posting on the ASX, options, warrants, fundamental and technical analysis, trading strategies, investment, super, daytrading,  and general topics.
> 
> Forums increase in value with the number of informed insiders and ambitious learners.
> 
> ...




:bandSummed las ...and the band plays and gg's words as wise as a year ago. :aus:

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

ASF Target 50%


----------



## noirua (1 November 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> :aus: A chance to vote at Aussie Stock Forums this weekend at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums



Bring a wooly vest tomorrow as it may be a might cold up above, no heaters on the helicopters. A fleet of 24 brand new 36 seater virtual copters available and fortunately a new reversed downdraft wont blow the ladies hair adrift - You will spot the large ASF logos as they fly in. 
No dogs are allowed onboard, except Julia's, and all will be revealed about the new ASF Mega-Voting Extravaganza Monument on Monday and why Wayne, Treasurer Wayne, nearly choked on his lemon whilst surveying the plans.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (2 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Bring a wooly vest tomorrow as it may be a might cold up above, no heaters on the helicopters. A fleet of 24 brand new 36 seater virtual copters available and fortunately a new reversed downdraft wont blow the ladies hair adrift - You will spot the large ASF logos as they fly in.
> No dogs are allowed onboard, except Julia's, and all will be revealed about the new ASF Mega-Voting Extravaganza Monument on Monday and why Wayne, Treasurer Wayne, nearly choked on his lemon whilst surveying the plans.
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




It was a fine day that was had by all and everything went without a hitch.  This was shown by the voting pattern produced for which I'm sure ASF are pleased, thank you.
Does this mean we let up a bit? Nay not so, as a true ASF'r looks to move on. Everyday is a new day for voting.

Everyone was well surprised when they arrived at the new ASF Mega-Voting Extravaganza Monument. Yes indeed, this new world beating great structure is to be built with new virtual technology. Normally you would start by building floor after floor and eventually reaching the roof level, however, ASF are building the roof first and adding the floors one by one underneath, thus there is no encumbrance to limit the eventual height. As the 'copters arrive on the roof, I see you've got it now, there will always be a roof to land on, unlike the old technology.
More on this later.

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

ASF Target 50%


----------



## noirua (3 November 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> :aus:http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :aus: The place to vote for Aussie Stock Forums



 Very worrying is the slip again today

Let's forget the last few days and if you have a moment ASF really does need you at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

 ASF Target 50%


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 November 2009)

Voted... ASF is killin' it, woo hoo!


----------



## sinner (3 November 2009)

After having spent the last few months on forexfactory, I can really say I am glad to be back here.


----------



## noirua (4 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> gg




Indeed it is gg, or so it has magically become. Talking of magic we may import a firework display or two this weekend. 

ASF Target 50%


----------



## noirua (4 November 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> :aus: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums  :aus: The place to vote for Aussie Stock Forums




Slipped again during the day as the opposition are daring to vote. It's possible we've slipped out of overdrive and started ambling along, never never amble.  So we're back to full throttle again now.

So!  To race ahead again please, if you can, pop over to the above link as ASF is looking out enthusiastically for your vote - Thank you
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

Remember, only one vote from each computer as they have your ISP number. Difficult if several people want to vote from the same computer - such is life.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 November 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Slipped again during the day as the opposition are daring to vote. It's possible we've slipped out of overdrive and started ambling along, never never amble.  So we're back to full throttle again now.
> 
> So!  To race ahead again please, if you can, pop over to the above link as ASF is looking out enthusiastically for your vote - Thank you
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> ...




Thanks noirua, you are a legend.

Please vote , all you who use ASF, it will help Joe to keep the site viable , by increasing its profile, should we again win.


http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stocki...t.php?c=Forums


gg


----------



## noirua (5 November 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Please vote forAussie Stock Forums at the link below - Thanks



:aus: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :thankyou:


----------



## Cink (5 November 2009)

Aussie Stock Forums 41%


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 November 2009)

Just voted ... 42% now.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> :aus: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :thankyou:




 ASF Target 50% 
Looks a very tough target!


----------



## noirua (7 November 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> ASF Target 50%
> Looks a very tough target!




Now we are back in the weekend again and instead of a rest it's time to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums  Thanks for spending your time voting it's much appreciated  :thankyou:


----------



## noirua (7 November 2009)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



noirua said:


> Now we are back in the weekend again and instead of a rest it's time to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums  Thanks for spending your time voting it's much appreciated  :thankyou:




As the days go by we must keep climbing the ladder and never stopping to procrastinate, the thief of time, and vote onwards.  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

That  ASF 50% Target  is possible but its going to be one hell of a struggle.


----------



## sails (8 November 2009)

Just voted - now at 44% ...


----------



## noirua (9 November 2009)

sails said:


> Just voted - now at 44% ...




That's the spirit we're looking for and with a good westerly wind ...
Anyway, we still have some difficult steps to make in the coming days and weeks, and it's going to be a grand slog and we should all be up for it,  ASF Target 50%  and the chance to vote at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (9 November 2009)

noirua said:


> We still have some difficult steps to make in the coming days and weeks, and it's going to be a grand slog and we should all be up for it,  ASF Target 50%  and the chance to vote at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




:luigi:A new week and it may be a testing time as we go for the 50% target.  Voting remains open at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (10 November 2009)

noirua said:


> :luigi:A new week and it may be a testing time as we go for the 50% target.  Voting remains open at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Walking quite briskly, but a little way to go in the voting yet, and always we have these sleepless nights worrying if that 50% level can be reached. No time to start thinking and wondering but anyway, ASF looks forward to your vote at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

A way to speed it up :bowser: but if you prefer:knightrid and the band plays on :band


----------



## noirua (10 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Walking quite briskly, but a little way to go in the voting yet, and always we have these sleepless nights worrying if that 50% level can be reached. No time to start thinking and wondering but anyway, ASF looks forward to your vote at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> A way to speed it up :bowser: but if you prefer :knightrid and the band plays on :band




 ASF Target 50% 
:luigi: Walking in the right direction to vote at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :walker:


----------



## noirua (11 November 2009)

noirua said:


> ASF Target 50%
> :luigi: Walking in the right direction to vote at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :walker:




If you have a moment please vote for ASF at the above link - Thanks


----------



## noirua (12 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Walking quite briskly, but a little way to go in the voting yet, and always we have these sleepless nights worrying if that 50% level can be reached. No time to start thinking and wondering but anyway, ASF looks forward to your vote at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> A way to speed it up :bowser: but if you prefer:knightrid and the band plays on :band




Yep! The task to  ASF Target 50%  becomes more uphill and we must follow the :icon_arro and become a :star:
Voting continues at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (12 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Yep! The task to  ASF Target 50%  becomes more uphill and we must follow the :icon_arro and become a :star:
> Voting continues at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




 Voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
This hill to  50%  is getting steeper and we may have to :bounce: up it whilst waving the :aus:


----------



## noirua (12 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> This hill to  50%  is getting steeper and we may have to :bounce: up it whilst waving the :aus:




That 46% level is difficult and we may need to get past this whirlwind first. Just that bit difficult to reach the 46th, whilst voting continues at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (13 November 2009)

noirua said:


> That 46% level is difficult and we may need to get past this whirlwind first. Just that bit difficult to reach the 46th, whilst voting continues at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




I wonder, past the whirlwind and still not past  46%  yet and I'm afraid it's time to bring in the troops to clear a path :sword::bazooka::viking::shoot:
Voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (13 November 2009)

noirua said:


> I wonder, past the whirlwind and still not past  46%  yet and I'm afraid it's time to bring in the troops to clear a path :sword::bazooka::viking::shoot:
> Voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Yes indeed!  This 46% mark is proving a tough nut to crack.  We'll let the guys bash away a bit longer, otherwise it's time for even tougher tactics. One more helper brought in :chainsaw: that might help us cut our way through.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed!  This 46% mark is proving a tough nut to crack.  We'll let the guys bash away a bit longer, otherwise it's time for even tougher tactics. One more helper brought in :chainsaw: that might help us cut our way through.




:aus:GOT THERE, 46% that is, what a relief - happy days are here again. Now 47% is a different kettle of fish and may prove a really tough haul.
Voting today is at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
:thankyou:


----------



## noirua (14 November 2009)

noirua said:


> GOT THERE, 46% that is, what a relief - happy days are here again. Now 47% is a different kettle of fish and may prove a really tough haul.
> Voting today is at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> :thankyou:




It's :cuckoo: to vote for ASF to achieve the  ASF target 50%  hold on and move onwards. No stopping for a :kebab or  or :bier:
Voting continues 24 hours a day at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (14 November 2009)

noirua said:


> It's :cuckoo: to vote for ASF to achieve the  ASF target 50%  and hold on and move onwards. No stopping for a :kebab or  or :bier:
> Voting continues 24 hours a day at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




The weekend is here again and it would be just great if it wasn't followed by Monday. Time to wave the :aus: at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 November 2009)

noirua said:


> It's :cuckoo: to vote for ASF to achieve the  ASF target 50%  hold on and move onwards. No stopping for a :kebab or  or :bier:
> Voting continues 24 hours a day at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums





Good post Noirua. Beaut smileys.

Now, vote !,  those who haven't .

gg


----------



## CapnBirdseye (14 November 2009)

Just voted, now at 47%.

I wonder what it would be if I hadn't voted for HC.

Only joking.  I assume HC has a far greater number of users and they are waaay behind..  I think the biggest difference is that this is more of a community, and a well moderated and infomed one of that.


----------



## noirua (15 November 2009)

noirua said:


> The weekend is here again and it would be just great if it wasn't followed by Monday. Time to wave the :aus: at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




The Bull awaits your vote at the above link as you enjoy your weekend on the :couch or go out for a spin in the :car: some may be more energetic :walker: and others :alcohol:
Despite all this effort there is a little time left over, yes indeed, to vote at the bull: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (15 November 2009)

noirua said:


> ASF awaits your vote at the link below as you enjoy your weekend on the :couch or go out for a spin in the :car: some may be more energetic :walker: and others :alcohol:
> Despite all this effort there is a little time left over, yes indeed, to vote at the bull: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




We hope you may have time to vote this Sunday as the voting is far from over and we need to hold on to the current momentum  Thank You!  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (16 November 2009)

The weekend is at an end and ASF have slipped 1% in the ratings:badsmile:
Heading towards the  ASF 50% Target  and a slight slip on a  :bananasmi  however it's time to start the new week and :car: onwards.
:aus: voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums a little help is coming from :robot2:


----------



## noirua (16 November 2009)

noirua said:


> The weekend is at an end and ASF have slipped 1% in the ratings.
> Heading towards the  ASF 50% Target  and a slight slip on a  :bananasmi however it's time to start the new week and :car: onwards.
> :aus: voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums a little help is coming from :robot2:




Quite a relief to see 47% again, though I expect we must get ready for a struggle through to the end of November. Must keep the new votes coming in for ASF at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums 

We must keep plugging away at this difficult 48% voting post ahead :bong:


----------



## noirua (16 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Quite a relief to see 47% again, though I expect we must get ready for a struggle through to the end of November. Must keep the new votes coming in for ASF at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> We must keep plugging away at this difficult 48% voting post ahead :bong:




Are you a :newbie: and wondering what to do next. Well, why not make a good start for ASF and mosey on over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

 ASF Target 50%


----------



## noirua (17 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Are you a :newbie: and wondering what to do next. Well, why not make a good start for ASF and mosey on over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> ASF Target 50%




Everything is going quite well :thankyou:, but, not time for us all to slowdown just yet as we move to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums in fact we need to move up a gear and move on to 49%, no time to :dance: as yet, and no time to :fish: only time to vote :aus:


----------



## noirua (17 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Everything is going quite well, but, not time for us all to slowdown just yet as we move to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums in fact we need to move up a gear and move on to 49%, no time to :dance: as yet, and no time to :fish: only time to vote.




A one point slippage during the day:holysheep: and I note a little :headshake and lack of belief.  Never mind, a chance to get it back overnight at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## cornnfedd (17 November 2009)

can you vote multiple times?

(some of those other websites are TERRIBLE!!)


----------



## noirua (17 November 2009)

cornnfedd said:


> can you vote multiple times?
> 
> (some of those other websites are TERRIBLE!!)




Hi cornnfedd, You can only vote once and they filter out any multiple voting from the same computer, IP address or similar IP address, or phone line later.  This means that only one persons vote at an IP address will normally count. Unfortunate if there are several people wanting to vote at the same address.


----------



## noirua (18 November 2009)

noirua said:


> A one point slippage during the day:holysheep: and I note a little :headshake and lack of belief.  Never mind, a chance to get it back overnight at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




The night draws on and we haven't got that percentage point back yet,  :1zhelp: please!
:luigi: on down to the voting zone at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums as we must retrieve the situation, thank you, you're a :star:


----------



## noirua (18 November 2009)

noirua said:


> The night draws on and we haven't got that percentage point back yet.
> :luigi: on down to the voting zone at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums as we must retrieve the situation, thank you.




A happy night :thankyou: and today we shall not rest as ASF march on as we jump on a :bowser: and attempt the 49% waterfall ahead. We carry our :aus: held high and the :band plays on to the voting zone at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (18 November 2009)

noirua said:


> A happy night and today we shall not rest as ASF march on as we jump on a raft and attempt the 49% waterfall ahead. We carry our flag held high and the band plays on to the voting zone at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Night draws on and we're back 1% I can't believe thatc: well, we must bring those new voters into help and talking of help we have someone new :batman:
 ASF Target 50%  was always going to be a challenge and I'm sure we're up for it as long as we are never found :sleeping:
Meanwhile, voting this evening and overnight is much needed at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :thankyou:


----------



## CapnBirdseye (18 November 2009)

There's always going to be some kind of retrace.  We are only on wave 1!


----------



## noirua (18 November 2009)

CapnBirdseye said:


> There's always going to be some kind of retrace.  We are only on wave 1!




Wave 1 and retrace, not words acceptible for ASF as we ride the crest of the one and only :bowser:
No time to rest or procrastinate or hide away :hide: follow the arrow don't :emp:
Voting at The Bull:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (19 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Wave 1 and retrace, not words acceptible for ASF as we ride the crest of the one and only :bowser:
> No time to rest or procrastinate or hide away :hide: follow the arrow don't :emp:
> Voting at The Bull:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




An opportunity to vote for ASF at :aus:http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (19 November 2009)

noirua said:


> An opportunity to vote for ASF at :aus:http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Moving forward is proving difficult and frustrating as the  ASF 50% Target  is just over the hill but seems so far. We need to bring in a more western approach to the target:cowboy: and spruce ourselves up for the struggle:bath: and continue on :luigi: to vote: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (19 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Moving forward is proving difficult and frustrating as the  ASF 50% Target  is just over the hill but seems so far. We need to bring in a more western approach to the target and spruce ourselves up for the struggle and continue on to vote: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




If you haven't yet voted in The Bull's Stockies competition then there is an opportunity at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :thankyou: guys.


----------



## noirua (19 November 2009)

noirua said:


> If you haven't yet voted in The Bull's Stockies competition then there is an opportunity at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Bring a Xmas :chimney to ASF as we have a steep hill to climb to  ASF Target 50%  and we may need a little help from :venus: we need to grow the ASF votes like a :bunny:
Still, if you haven't had time to vote yet why not :luigi: on down to stockies at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :walker:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Bring a Xmas :chimney to ASF as we have a steep hill to climb to  ASF Target 50%  and we may need a little help from :venus: we need to grow the ASF votes like a :bunny:
> Still, if you haven't had time to vote yet why not :luigi: on down to stockies at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :walker:




Good on you noirua.

Where do you get your smileys from? or should I say From where do you get your smiley's. 

gg


----------



## noirua (19 November 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Good on you noirua.
> Where do you get your smileys from? or should I say From where do you get your smiley's.  gg




Hi gg, all these excellent smilies come courtesy of Joe Blow, would you believe it, as I'm not clever enough to find all these. I did notice JB did say he would like to see better use of smilies and all of a sudden I became converted, a few weeks ago. Perhaps we need a  Smilies thread 
Anyway, voting continues at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums 
Perhaps we need a more :engel: approach rather than the :bigun2: as some do not like to be forced into voting, albeit of a virtual nature. In fact, many are teetotalers and abhor the sight of :bier: Later we may have to turn to :aliena: to get a lift.

I'm much tied up with the takeover bid for a certain coal company, lobbying certain persons and companies. Appreciate any help on the voting side :thankyou:


----------



## noirua (20 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Hi gg, all these excellent smilies come courtesy of Joe Blow, would you believe it, as I'm not clever enough to find all these. I did notice JB did say he would like to see better use of smilies and all of a sudden I became converted, a few weeks ago. Perhaps we need a  Smilies thread
> Anyway, voting continues at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> Perhaps we need a more :engel: approach rather than the :bigun2: as some do not like to be forced into voting, albeit of a virtual nature. In fact, many are teetotalers and abhor the sight of :bier: Later we may have to turn to :aliena: to get a lift.
> 
> I'm much tied up with the takeover bid for a certain coal company, lobbying certain persons and companies. Appreciate any help on the voting side :thankyou:




Early morning, stretch and yawn, what to do today? Yes, I must vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (20 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Early morning, stretch and yawn, what to do today? Yes, I must vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Yes indeed, not everyone can spend a lot of time at ASF and that is perfectly understandable, and all would :iagree: The occasional visit, and you are just as welcome to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
 and then you can go for your  and we wish you a good-aye


----------



## noirua (20 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, not everyone can spend a lot of time at ASF and that is perfectly understandable, and all would :iagree: The occasional visit, and you are just as welcome to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> and then you can go for your  and we wish you a good-aye




Mustn't let our lead be eroded as we need everyone to cast their vote who can in this current weekend: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums  :thankyou:


----------



## noirua (21 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Mustn't let our lead be eroded as we need everyone to cast their vote who can in this current weekend: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums  :thankyou:




Are we treading in a bit of mud now, well let's just :batman: over it and not get bogged down. Every vote always :321: and we'll :nunchux: our way to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 November 2009)

Whats www.polldaddy.com ?


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 November 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Whats www.polldaddy.com ?




Is it a marketing website?


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 November 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Is it a marketing website?




If they are a marketing website where are they based? In Australia?


----------



## noirua (21 November 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> If they are a marketing website where are they based? In Australia?




Come on now gg you must know it's America's ninth biggest website operator that owns it, listen to Matt Mullenweg who also owns Wordpress: http://ma.tt/

Don't forget to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Come on now gg you must know it's America's ninth biggest website operator that owns it, listen to Matt Mullenweg who also owns Wordpress: http://ma.tt/
> 
> Don't forget to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Holy **** Americas website. Well they don't count abstainers. Thanks for letting me know. I appreciate it!


----------



## noirua (21 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Are we treading in a bit of mud now, well let's just :batman: over it and not get bogged down. Every vote always :321: and we'll :nunchux: our way to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Every vote counts in the latter stages of the vote and ASF needs you very much this weekend  ASF Target 50%  we must really go for this weekend before :xmaswave is upon on. http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (21 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Every vote counts in the latter stages of the vote and ASF needs you very much this weekend  ASF Target 50%  we must really go for it this weekend before :xmaswave is upon us. http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
As you rest this evening listening to the :band or about to heat up a meal in the :microwave all of a sudden you realise you forgot to vote, go for it now :luigi: :aus:


----------



## noirua (22 November 2009)

noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> As you rest this evening listening to the :band or about to heat up a meal in the :microwave all of a sudden you realise you forgot to vote, go for it now :luigi:





Sunday morning, a day of rest and :bowdown:, after you have voted for ASF at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (23 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Sunday morning, a day of rest, after you have voted for ASF at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




The new week begins after a satisfactory weekend for ASF, even though it's catchup on the 48%.  We have had a few try to advance from the rear that has been worrying, so it's :ald: as needs must. The march continues as we prepare to gallop forth, apologies as the poor old horse has :horse: so it's back to good olde :luigi: who is one paced but never slows. 
:thankyou: in advance http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (23 November 2009)

noirua said:


> The new week begins after a satisfactory weekend for ASF, even though it's catchup on the 48%.  We have had a few try to advance from the rear that has been worrying, so it's :ald: as needs must. The march continues as we prepare to gallop forth, apologies as the poor old horse has :horse: so it's back to good olde :luigi: who is one paced but never slows.
> :thankyou: in advance http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Monday again I hear you cry as you suddenly remember you've forgotten to vote for ASF. Never mind, here is another opportunity next to our flag :aus: not your flag! Never mind again, you can still go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (23 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Monday again I hear you cry as you suddenly remember you've forgotten to vote for ASF. Never mind, here is another opportunity next to raise our flag not your flag again, you can still go to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Contentment Tuesday is here  and time to get off our :couch and head for the voting zone at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
:swear: no no no, we must remain as if every day is a :birthday: and march forwards not :walker:


----------



## noirua (24 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Contentment Tuesday is here  and time to get off our :couch and head for the voting zone at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> We must remain as if every day is a :birthday: and march forwards not :walker:




We must keep our eyes on the ball guys as we are 2% back on the peak of 48% last week. If you know an ASF supporter who hasn't voted please prompt them to do so.  ASF Target 50%  needs a strong effort to get past the post


----------



## noirua (24 November 2009)

noirua said:


> We must keep our eyes on the ball guys as we are 2% back on the peak of 48% last week. If you know an ASF supporter who hasn't voted please prompt them to do so.  ASF Target 50%  needs a strong effort to get past the post




We must battle on day after day always realising, in this poll, that they could come at us unexpectedly whilst we have a day or two off. So I'm afraid there's no :cuckoo: for :karaoke: or artyman: Thus we fly the :aus: and vote onwards at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :brille:


----------



## noirua (24 November 2009)

noirua said:


> We must battle on day after day always realising, in this poll, that they could come at us unexpectedly whilst we have a day or two off. So I'm afraid there's no :cuckoo: for :karaoke: or artyman: Thus we fly the :aus: and vote onwards at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




 Ask not what ASF can do for you,   But what you can do for ASF?


----------



## noirua (24 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Ask not what ASF can do for you,   But what you can do for ASF?




Walk not this way :walker: but this :luigi: [we would run but I can't find a running smilie] anyway, you can walk and vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (25 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Walk not this way :walker: but this :luigi: [we would run but I can't find a running smilie] anyway, you can walk and vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




:aliena: we go and recover 2% against the odds, well not quite against the odds, he :shoot: helped a bit and :bazooka: had them running for the exit. The good guys at ASF remained at their posts to vote http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (25 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Recovered 2% against the odds, well not quite against the odds, he :shoot: helped a bit and :bazooka: had them running for the exit. The good guys at ASF remained at their posts to vote http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




A big drop of 7% :headshake and we need more votes from everyone who has not got round to it yet.  Voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

:aus:Never mind, it's time to remind your fellow ASF'rs that we must not let this slip away :aus:


----------



## noirua (25 November 2009)

noirua said:


> A big drop of 7% :headshake and we need more votes from everyone who has not got round to it yet.  Voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> Never mind, it's time to remind your fellow ASF'rs that we must not let this slip away




Your buddy at ASF may be one who is unaware about voting at the bull, a small prompt would be helpful http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

Now we need to :run: as :walker: as good as walking is healthy is not really keeping up :run::run: and run to vote for ASF  thanks


----------



## nunthewiser (26 November 2009)

Lookin Good


----------



## noirua (26 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Your buddy at ASF may be one who is unaware about voting at the bull, a small prompt would be helpful http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> Now we need to :run: as :walker: is healthy but not really keeping up :run::run: and run to vote for ASF  thanks




Not looking as good after a fall from 48% to 41% and now back to 42%. Still a march to the end or run in, as it is now. A little spurt is required , grab the :aus: v' wave it and http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (26 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Not looking as good after a fall from 48% to 41% and now back to 42%. Still a march to the end or run in, as it is now. A little spurt is required , grab the :aus: v' wave it and http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Time to get to work and try and grab back the lost percentages and fight our way back to  ASF Target 50%  by voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (26 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Time to get to work and try and grab back the lost percentages and fight our way back to  ASF Target 50%  by voting at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




No :hide: or falling to :aufreg: as ASF very much needs your support to our quest at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (26 November 2009)

noirua said:


> No :hide: or falling to :aufreg: as ASF very much needs your support to our quest at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




 Have you had :cuckoo: to vote yet?  Being in the lead is good news but ASF are up against a few tough opponents and we must keep on our metal.
Mean't to vote and not yet done it, please do it, as ASF needs you at this time of the year.
Voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (26 November 2009)

noirua said:


> No :hide: or falling to :aufreg: as ASF very much needs your support to our quest at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




 Have you had :cuckoo: to vote yet  Being in the lead is good news but ASF are up against a few tough opponents and we must keep on our metal.
Mean't to vote and not yet done it, please do it, as ASF needs you at this time of the year.
Voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (26 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Have you had :cuckoo: to vote yet  Being in the lead is good news but ASF are up against a few tough opponents and we must keep on our metal.
> Mean't to vote and not yet done it, please do it, as ASF needs you at this time of the year.
> Voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Did you know about the crucial vote at The Bull and how much it means to all at ASF?  If you have a moment could you pop over to this link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums Thank you for your time, much appreciated.


----------



## noirua (27 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Did you know about the crucial vote at The Bull and how much it means to all at ASF?  If you have a moment could you pop over to this link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums Thank you for your time, much appreciated.




ASF needs your vote at the above link - thanks


----------



## noirua (27 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Your buddy at ASF may be one who is unaware about voting at the bull, a small prompt would be helpful http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> Now we need to :run: as :walker: ,as good as walking is, healthy walking is not really keeping up :run::run: and run to vote for ASF  thanks




 REMIND YOUR COLLEAGUE WEEKEND,  to vote at the above link, as ASF struggle to hold on to the current lead. Things can slip so easily and it's so easy to get fed up during the long run in.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2009)

noirua said:


> We hope you may have time to vote this Sunday as the voting is far from over and we need to hold on to the current momentum  Thank You!  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Well, we seem to have lost momentum, but maybe, just maybe, you realise you haven't voted yet and can help ASF out, thanks - the link is above to vote.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Did you know about the crucial vote at The Bull and how much it means to all at ASF?  If you have a moment could you pop over to this link http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums Thank you for your time, much appreciated.




Voting continues all weekend at the bull in the stockies competition. Got a moment just now, thanks, time to nip over there now then. Link is above - cheers


----------



## noirua (29 November 2009)

noirua said:


> REMIND YOUR COLLEAGUES THIS WEEKEND,  to vote at the above link, as ASF struggle to hold on to the current lead. Things can slip so easily and it's so easy to get fed up during the long run in.




Perhaps you're very busy and sign into ASF only at weekends or indeed you may not be a member. Either way, The Bull voting for stockie of the year is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (29 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Perhaps you're very busy and sign into ASF only at weekends or indeed you may not be a member. Either way, The Bull voting for stockie of the year is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




ASFers must not rest on their laurels as we make sure everyone has voted and the need to seek out those who have not voted yet.:aus: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :aus:


----------



## noirua (30 November 2009)

noirua said:


> ASFers must not rest on their laurels as we make sure everyone has voted and the need to seek out those who have not voted yet.:aus: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :aus:




Have you voted?  If you click-on the above link you will have the chance, time is running out :321:


----------



## noirua (30 November 2009)

noirua said:


> Have you voted?  If you click-on the link below you will have the chance, time is running out :321:




A bit of a nervous time now in the final weeks as we struggle to hold on to 41% when the target was  ASF Target 50%  Maybe you're saving your vote to now and will arrive to save our sleepless nights. :homer: is about to vote http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums :millhouse


----------



## noirua (30 November 2009)

noirua said:


> A bit of a nervous time now in the final weeks as we struggle to hold on to 41% when the target was  ASF Target 50%  Maybe you're saving your vote to now and will arrive to save our sleepless nights. :homer: is about to vote http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums and so has :millhouse




Yes indeed, but are you in there adding your vote?  Transfixed at 41% and surely we can move forth.
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (1 December 2009)

noirua said:


> Yes indeed, but are you in there adding your vote?  Transfixed at 41% and surely we can move forth.
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




How to get to  ASF Target 50%  with a difficult terrain ahead, so we need to get fit:sheep:
Further, the weather ahead is not good  and progress beyond 41% is proving a struggle:horse:
So once again it's bring out our fighters to batter our way through :shoot: and ne'er forgetting our :aus:

Thus we find ourselves at the place of voting http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (1 December 2009)

noirua said:


> How to get to  ASF Target 50%  with a difficult terrain ahead, so we need to get fit:sheep:
> Further, the weather ahead is not good  and progress beyond 41% is proving a struggle:horse:
> So once again it's bring out our fighters to batter our way through :shoot: and ne'er forgetting our :aus:
> 
> Thus we find ourselves at the place of voting http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Voting today is at the above link, not voted yet, then here's you're chance.


----------



## buttonzhu (1 December 2009)

noirua said:


> How to get to  ASF Target 50%  with a difficult terrain ahead, so we need to get fit:sheep:
> Further, the weather ahead is not good  and progress beyond 41% is proving a struggle:horse:
> So once again it's bring out our fighters to batter our way through :shoot: and ne'er forgetting our :aus:
> 
> Thus we find ourselves at the place of voting http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Woo, that's a bit surprised, I was thought hotcopper should be another popular one... Let me go to vote one for ASF as well.


----------



## noirua (1 December 2009)

noirua said:


> How to get to  ASF Target 50%  with a difficult terrain ahead, so we need to get fit:sheep:
> Further, the weather ahead is not good  and progress beyond 41% is proving a struggle:horse:
> So once again it's bring out our fighters to batter our way through :shoot: and ne'er forgetting our :aus:
> 
> Thus we find ourselves at the place of voting http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums





Slipped again as ASF voting seems to have fallen off slightly.  A special call to vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
Thank you my friends!


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

noirua said:


> How to get to  ASF Target 50%  with a difficult terrain ahead, so we need to get fit:sheep:
> Further, the weather ahead is not good  and progress beyond 41% is proving a struggle:horse:
> So once again it's bring out our fighters to batter our way through :shoot: and ne'er forgetting our :aus:
> 
> Thus we find ourselves at the place of voting http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums





Help!  We are in a position where ASFs vote is sliding and is down 10% in the last 12 days.  If you haven't voted yet please hurry along to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums Thanks


----------



## drillinto (2 December 2009)

Noirua: thank you for your timely reminder.


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

noirua said:


> How to get to  ASF Target 50%  with a difficult terrain ahead, so we need to get fit:sheep:
> Further, the weather ahead is not good  and progress beyond 41% is proving a struggle:horse:
> So once again it's bring out our fighters to batter our way through :shoot: and ne'er forgetting our :aus:
> 
> Thus we find ourselves at the place of voting http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Hi everyone, we've seen a slide of late that has added up to 10% and we now desperately need your vote if you've missed this thread:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

noirua said:


> Hi everyone, we've seen a slide of late that has added up to 10% and we now desperately need your vote if you've missed this thread:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Where are our missing voters, where are they? Perhaps their paths are :bong:  We'll soon blast our way through, that should do it.  So now, all ASF posters you're badly needed as our % has fallen and we need you to hold the breach at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums Happy almost :xmastree


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

Where are our missing voters - where indeed. Just when we need them and we can't find them.  If you do happen to click on this thread please remember us, thanks: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums

:aus:


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

noirua said:


> Where are our missing voters - where indeed. Just when we need them and we can't find them.  If you do happen to click on this thread please remember us, thanks: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> :aus:




The final run in and we must find those forgotten voters.  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

noirua said:


> Where are our missing voters - where indeed. Just when we need them and we can't find them.  If you do happen to click on this thread please remember us, thanks: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> 
> :aus:




This is going to be a tougher struggle than we once thought and every vote counts: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (2 December 2009)

noirua said:


> This is going to be a tougher struggle than we once thought and every vote counts: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




ASF desperately need the votes coming in as we move into the final lap - link above - thanks!


----------



## noirua (3 December 2009)

noirua said:


> ASF desperately need the votes coming in as we move into the final lap - link above - thanks!



 That's more like ASFrs as the forum makes its way back to 40%:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (3 December 2009)

noirua said:


> That's more like ASFrs as the forum makes its way back to 40%:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums



:icon_arro an improvement after the second placer came at us a bit. Need to keep our eyes peeled and move :icon_arro http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (3 December 2009)

noirua said:


> :icon_arro an improvement after the second placer came at us a bit. Need to keep our eyes peeled and move :icon_arro http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




We still need the votes as they could come at us at anytime - thanks!


----------



## noirua (3 December 2009)

noirua said:


> How to get to  ASF Target 50%  with a difficult terrain ahead, so we need to get fit:sheep:
> Further, the weather ahead is not good  and progress beyond 41% is proving a struggle:horse:
> So once again it's bring out our fighters to batter our way through :shoot: and ne'er forgetting our :aus:
> 
> Thus we find ourselves at the place of voting http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




ASF needs your vote at the above link - thanks!


----------



## noirua (3 December 2009)

noirua said:


> We still need the votes as they could come at us at anytime - thanks!




Yes, and this lead is quite good but I'm still worrying that we need 50% to make matters convincing; http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
Rounding the bend into the home straight and hoping for a good finish.


----------



## noirua (4 December 2009)

noirua said:


> Yes, and this lead is quite good but I'm still worrying that we need 50% to make matters convincing; http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> Rounding the bend into the home straight and hoping for a good finish.




Holding up quite well after the decline at 42%, not quite 50% but there is the best part of a week yet.  Link is above :star:


----------



## noirua (4 December 2009)

noirua said:


> Yes, and this lead is quite good but I'm still worrying that we need 50% to make matters convincing; http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> Rounding the bend into the home straight and hoping for a good finish.




 :aus:Three days to go in the stockies competition at The Bull.  If you haven't voted yet you can do so at the above link. :thankyou:


----------



## noirua (5 December 2009)

noirua said:


> :aus:Two days to go in the stockies competition at The Bull.  If you haven't voted yet you can do so at the below link. :thankyou:



http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
Thanks for voting!


----------



## noirua (5 December 2009)

noirua said:


> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums
> Thanks for voting!




No stopping or slowing with just less than two days to go, anything could happen.
Your vote is still much cherished by ASF and the opportunity to cast it remains at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (6 December 2009)

noirua said:


> No stopping or slowing with just less than two days to go, anything could happen.
> Your vote is still much cherished by ASF and the opportunity to cast it remains at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Now it's about 27 hours to go and time to accellerate and go flat out to the finish.  Please! If you haven't voted yet you can still do so at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (6 December 2009)

noirua said:


> Now it's about 27 hours to go and time to accellerate and go flat out to the finish.  Please! If you haven't voted yet you can still do so at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




About 13 hours or so to go in The Bull's Stockies Competition and your chance to vote is slipping away. Important to get all the votes in we can and head at top speed towards the finishing line. Voting link is above - Many Thanks for voting.


----------



## noirua (6 December 2009)

noirua said:


> Now it's about 27 hours to go and time to accellerate and go flat out to the finish.  Please! If you haven't voted yet you can still do so at:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums




Now just about an hour to go, so ASFrs who have not voted yet need to get their skates on. Link is above - thanks


----------



## noirua (7 December 2009)

noirua said:


> Now just about an hour to go, so ASFrs who have not voted yet need to get their skates on. Link is above - thanks




My last post for 2009 on this thread as voting is over.  Thanks very much!
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies_list.php?c=Forums


----------



## noirua (15 December 2009)

Final result for The Stockies Competition at THE Bull;  http://www.thebull.com.au/articles_detail.php?id=8000


----------



## noirua (19 October 2010)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Don't forget the poll.
> 
> compareshares.com.au
> 
> ...




There I was up the poll or was it pole and suddenly the voting is upon us. Where is gg, panick, panick, panick ---you're all needed over at 'The Bull'. giddyup, giddyup over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (19 October 2010)

noirua said:


> There I was up the poll or was it ggs' pole and suddenly the voting is upon us. Where is gg, panick, panick, panick ---you're all needed over at 'The Bull'. giddyup, giddyup over to http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Voting is underway at THE BULL and we failed to hear the starting pistol ...


----------



## noirua (27 December 2010)

noirua said:


> Voting is underway at THE BULL and we failed to hear the starting pistol ...




...and then it was all over... Fortunately this year ASF was carried over the finishing line more by the efforts and good work of Joe Blow, the Moderators and excellent posters at ASF. The third year in a row as winners is a remarkable effort for the forum that sounds its own trumpets these days:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies.html


----------



## Timmy (26 October 2011)

Voting is on for this year's Stockies:



> THE STOCKIES 2011 - VOTE FOR YOUR FAVOURITE FORUM NOW!




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12057

Ask not what ASF can do for you, but what you can do for ASF. (Vote!)


----------



## Timmy (27 October 2011)

Whoa ...

OK, flooded with PMs asking me where to go to vote. (Would have helped had I included it initially...).

Here 'tis:

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Logique (27 October 2011)

Voted for ASF.

ASF is currently trailing Hot Copper folks.


----------



## sails (27 October 2011)

Logique said:


> Voted for ASF.
> 
> ASF is currently trailing Hot Copper folks.




Voted for ASF which is now just in front of Hot Copper...:bananasmi


----------



## lindsayf (27 October 2011)

added my vote

ASF and Hotcopper now equal %'s


----------



## noirua (1 November 2011)

Timmy said:


> Whoa ...
> 
> OK, flooded with PMs asking me where to go to vote. (Would have helped had I included it initially...).
> 
> ...




Good grief!  They've started without me again - what can we do? Errrrrr, vote I suppose at the above link. If you've time pop along over, as always Aussie Stock Forums ASF needs your support  -- thanks


----------



## noirua (1 November 2011)

Timmy said:


> Whoa ...
> 
> OK, flooded with PMs asking me where to go to vote. (Would have helped had I included it initially...).
> 
> ...





Excellent, just click-on the above link that takes you to 'The Bull' voting zone. Aussie Stock Forums ASF needs you :band


----------



## McCoy Pauley (2 November 2011)

Voted.  Neck and neck with HC.


----------



## noirua (2 November 2011)

McCoy Pauley said:


> Voted.  Neck and neck with HC.




Ah yes, I don't like all this neck and neck.  I've always liked being way out in front so they can't use us as a pace maker. Target once again is 40%, so we really need to get a shift on guys.

Voting takes place at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


:aus:AussieStockForums needs you  :aus:


----------



## jimmyjj (2 November 2011)

+1


----------



## McCoy Pauley (3 November 2011)

The Bull allows multiple votes to be cast.  I've voted again, but HC has a fair lead (~1.5%) over ASF.


----------



## noirua (4 November 2011)

McCoy Pauley said:


> The Bull allows multiple votes to be cast.  I've voted again, but HC has a fair lead (~1.5%) over ASF.




All the double votes etc are edited out by 'The Bull' so there is no point in voting twice. Votes have to be made from an IP address in Australia.

At the moment we are only trotting along so we need to get into a canter over the weekend. May have to open up a few of the old websites!

Voting is at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

We may have to bring up the big guns :shoot: whilst flying :aus: and get a :car: to the voting zone.    Thank you


----------



## noirua (5 November 2011)

noirua said:


> All the double votes etc are edited out by 'The Bull' so there is no point in voting twice. Votes have to be made from an IP address in Australia.
> 
> At the moment we are only trotting along so we need to get into a canter over the weekend. May have to open up a few of the old websites!
> 
> ...




Seem to be well ahead, but I've learned from previous occasions that it always pays to push on hard. Never look back, dilly dally, or stop for a chat.

ASF needs you very much indeed at the voting zone above. :luigi: and on we go :luigi:


----------



## Logique (5 November 2011)

Looking at the results this morning: ASF 49%, HotCopper 23%, TopStocks 14%. All the rest <5%

The gap at the top has opened up more than I'd thought. One possible scenario is that some double/triple votes have been culled.


----------



## noirua (6 November 2011)

Yes, we have to charge on as additional votes get tougher and tougher. I remember watching a soccer match once and the score was 6 - 0 at half-time, by the end of the games it was 6 - 9.

So your voted is needed more than ever now at the voting zone:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

:thankyou:


----------



## Tink (6 November 2011)

OK - Voted : )


----------



## noirua (6 November 2011)

noirua said:


> Yes, we have to charge on as additional votes get tougher and tougher. I remember watching a soccer match once and the score was 6 - 0 at half-time, by the end of the games it was 6 - 9.
> 
> So your voted is needed more than ever now at the voting zone:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> :thankyou:




I can't believe it :holysheep:, slipped back again, we have to go carefully now and take to the :bowser: 

The link above is our saviour and ASF needs you now :bier:


----------



## noirua (7 November 2011)

Timmy said:


> Whoa ...
> 
> OK, flooded with PMs asking me where to go to vote. (Would have helped had I included it initially...).
> 
> ...




 Desperately need votes now. So, if you have a minute would you please go over to the link above - a difficult time. :thankyou:


----------



## noirua (8 November 2011)

*VOTE for AUSSIE Stock Forums - ASF - at 'The Bull' VOTING ZONE*

We have quite a voting struggle on our hands guys and I'm sure you are up for it.

ASF have set high standards of posting which are the World's best amongst stock forums. It is very worthwhile to see these standards recognised - no sign, as on some forums, of clicking away to make it seem thousands have read a post - one post just said 'G'day guys' and thousands of visits to read this important information.

Please vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Errr, G'day guys - thousands of votes we hope.  

Support Joe Blow  :aus:


----------



## noirua (9 November 2011)

*Re: VOTE for AUSSIE Stock Forums - ASF - at 'The Bull' VOTING ZONE*



noirua said:


> We have quite a voting struggle on our hands guys and I'm sure you are up for it.
> 
> ASF have set high standards of posting which are the World's best amongst stock forums. It is very worthwhile to see these standards recognised - no sign, as on some forums, of clicking away to make it seem thousands have read a post - one post just said 'G'day guys' and thousands of visits to read this important information.
> 
> ...





ASF needs your support ASF supporters at the above links. It's a tough uphill struggle but we must not let it put us off at all  -- all the very best


----------



## noirua (10 November 2011)

*Re: VOTE for AUSSIE Stock Forums - ASF - at 'The Bull' VOTING ZONE*



noirua said:


> We have quite a voting struggle on our hands guys and I'm sure you are up for it.
> 
> ASF have set high standards of posting which are the World's best amongst stock forums. It is very worthwhile to see these standards recognised - no sign, as on some forums, of clicking away to make it seem thousands have read a post - one post just said 'G'day guys' and thousands of visits to read this important information.
> 
> ...




Just keep on voting guys right the way to the end.  Link above ... never never never give up.


----------



## sails (12 November 2011)

HC has raced ahead to 76.72% and ASF back to 13%...

Make your vote count for ASF:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Boggo (12 November 2011)

*Re: VOTE for AUSSIE Stock Forums - ASF - at 'The Bull' VOTING ZONE*



noirua said:


> Just keep on voting guys right the way to the end.  Link above ... never never never give up.




I am of the opposite view, of the 13% we probably (should with all the info on here) make up 10% of all the voters that are buying and selling at the right time.
You need at least 75% of the market to be mug punters who think that their ramping and silly posts can drive a stock or turn it around.
They are the ones we are buying off and selling to.

We saw that on the PEN thread when they turned up here (and on numerous other sites) in their dozens, made no difference and then disappeared when they failed dismally.

Let's just be that 13% who quietly go about the business of making a profit without all the nonsense.

Just my


----------



## pixel (13 November 2011)

sails said:


> HC has raced ahead to 76.72% and ASF back to 13%...



 Sure, it's quality over quantity.
I thought there was a way to vote more than once, but they apparently use more sophisticated methods than cookies. Ahh - it's the computer: Cranked up the old steamer and had the Missus cast her vote.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2011)

sails said:


> HC has raced ahead to 76.72% and ASF back to 13%...
> 
> Make your vote count for ASF:  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html





All is not lost as plan B was put into operation about 1 hour ago. May have to bring up Plan C alongside.  The battle is on and we must, somehow, turn what looks like certain defeat into an unexpected victory. WE MUST NEVER SURRENDER: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (13 November 2011)

noirua said:


> All is not lost as plan B was put into operation about 1 hour ago. May have to bring up Plan C alongside.  The battle is on and we must, somehow, turn what looks like certain defeat into an unexpected victory. WE MUST NEVER SURRENDER: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html





Some improvement, and at this rate we should catch up on the last day of voting.

Needs everyone, yes everyone, to put out the word and vote for Aussie Stock Forums, the extreme underdog. Vote always, tell them, from a different IP address in Australia.

Can David beat Goliath once again. 

Vote at http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Miner (15 November 2011)

*Vote for ASF*

Folks

Please come forward and go for ASF.
Currently Hot Copper is at the top and surely it is because many ASF participants have overlooked to vote for ASF 

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## sails (20 July 2012)

I see there is a forum poll out there - not sure if this is the same one as run by The Bull, but thought I would post it anyway to give support to ASF:

http://www.ratings.com.au/index.php.../viewpoll/1174-share-market-forums?Itemid=514


----------



## Miner (23 July 2012)

*Re: Vote for ASF*



sails said:


> I see there is a forum poll out there - not sure if this is the same one as run by The Bull, but thought I would post it anyway to give support to ASF:
> 
> http://www.ratings.com.au/index.php.../viewpoll/1174-share-market-forums?Itemid=514






Miner said:


> Folks
> 
> Please come forward and go for ASF.
> Currently Hot Copper is at the top and surely it is because many ASF participants have overlooked to vote for ASF
> ...




Thanks Sails
What is surprising there was no reaction seen from any corner in ASF about the abnormal high ratings for HC against ASF.
It suggests few things to me :
1. HC truly earned the ratings and there was no poll rigging !!!
2. ASF truly earned the ratings after ranked top in previous rating !!!
3. ASF forum supporters just do not care of this Bull Rating and considered this was a another Bull S but still consider the sponsorship from Bull Newsletter to support ASF !!!
4.That I am wasting my time too thinking very high of ASF . But my issue, I just do not feel comfortable in participating in HC !!
5. Joe got other priorities than to lift ASF immage and  ready to be acquired by HC so that he can spend some holidays in Hawai!!!!


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2012)

It's on again folks!

Register your vote for ASF and let's see if we can make some progress from a distant second place: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Your support is very much appreciated!


----------



## noirua (14 December 2013)

*ASF - Aussie Stock Forums - The BULL ; vote for ASF*

The vote for best stock forum is now live at The BULL until end of December :aus::

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

:thankyou:

Chances of survival and yes. 'VICTORY' are possible. See link below, as when all seems lost the greater voter at ASF, the giant buffalo, can win: http://travel.aol.co.uk/2013/12/13/...n-into-air-kruger-national-park-south-africa/


----------



## noirua (15 December 2013)

*Re: ASF - Aussie Stock Forums - The BULL ; vote for ASF*



noirua said:


> The vote for best stock forum is now live at The BULL until end of December :aus::
> 
> http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> ...




I had a Dream, I had a dream, that all the Moderators came together and won the competition at THE BULL against great odds, yes, 'I HAD A DREAM', but, 'was it to become reality?'



Hopefully ASF can still win despite the thread being put to the bottom on 'General Chat', still, maybe the difficulty ratio can be overcome.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 December 2013)

Good morning everyone!

We're currently in third place for Best Stock Forum at The Bull's Stockies Awards, but second place isn't far away.

If you haven't cast your vote yet, please consider supporting ASF so we can get a silver medal, instead of bronze: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Your support is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## RADO (24 December 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> We're currently in third place for Best Stock Forum at The Bull's Stockies Awards, but second place isn't far away.
> 
> ...




ASF now in 2nd place very close


----------



## Miner (30 December 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> We're currently in third place for Best Stock Forum at The Bull's Stockies Awards, but second place isn't far away.
> 
> ...




Just voted and thanks for the reminder.
Good to see that ASF is no 2 now.
But the gap between No 1 and No 2 is alarming . WHat HC did really to get its so overwhelming support. 
One surely that most of the ASF members who are joint subscribers for both forums might have voted for HC and secondly, many ASF members have not exercised their votes yet.
So please all - exercise your rights and vote for ASF.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 December 2014)

Just noticed this competition is on again at The Bull: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

We're in second place (again), but some more votes wouldn't hurt.


----------



## trainspotter (16 December 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> Just noticed this competition is on again at The Bull: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html
> 
> We're in second place (again), but some more votes wouldn't hurt.




I'm onto it


----------



## Joe Blow (22 December 2014)

ASF has slipped into third place. It looks like some of the other forums are mobilising support.

Please vote here: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## Miner (22 December 2014)

Just voted and noticed we ASF slipped to third position now.
Before I deviate, let me wish all the posters, contributors, readers, critics and like minded people AND our Champ Joe a Merry Christmas and very Happy New Year. Trust 2015 will be better for all of us.

I also hope that looking into HC is miles ahead from second and third ranker suggest this is an unfair competition. However surely the second and third runners in the bull race could make some more effort to bridge the gap. Trust 2015 will show us ASF has done something to remain the BULL we all wanted.

Cheers


----------



## pixel (23 December 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> ASF has slipped into third place. It looks like some of the other forums are mobilising support.
> 
> Please vote here: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




It's not to late to reclaim our rightful spot at the top (ignoring Goliath, who isn't really a Stock Forum : )


----------



## Joe Blow (24 December 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> ASF has slipped into third place. It looks like some of the other forums are mobilising support.
> 
> Please vote here: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html




Still in third place and losing ground. Please give ASF a Christmas gift by voting for us here: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

Thanks!


----------



## Craton (24 December 2014)

I voted.........twice *whistles* just to see if I could, so I wonder how many others have also.


----------



## pixel (24 December 2014)

Craton said:


> I voted.........twice *whistles* just to see if I could, so I wonder how many others have also.




I wonder how you managed that, craton.
I know it can be done, worked it last year. But this year, they seem to have changed the IP check because my wife couldn't even add her voice from another computer...

PS: If any of our *guest readers* come across this link, please be aware that *YOU TOO can vote.* You don't have to be a member of either TheBull or the ASF, and voting is absolutely free of charge and obligation.


----------



## drillinto (24 December 2014)

*Re: Vote for Aussie Stock Forums at Compareshares*



Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for your support everyone!




I have already voted.


----------



## Tink (25 December 2014)

I voted too.


----------



## sptrawler (25 December 2014)

Tink said:


> I voted too.




Can I vote on my mobile?


----------



## Tink (26 December 2014)

You should be able to, sptrawler.

I have never tried from the mobile, but it shouldn't make a difference, I wouldn't think.


----------



## pixel (26 December 2014)

sptrawler said:


> Can I vote on my mobile?




If it's an iPhone or similar, with a web browser, you should be able to bring up the page and vote.
But older-style mobile phones may have limited data functionality.


----------



## eager to learn (26 December 2014)

Craton said:


> I voted.........twice *whistles* just to see if I could, so I wonder how many others have also.




I voted....just like you did.


----------



## eager to learn (26 December 2014)

pixel said:


> I wonder how you managed that, craton.
> I know it can be done, worked it last year. But this year, they seem to have changed the IP check because my wife couldn't even add her voice from another computer...
> 
> PS: If any of our *guest readers* come across this link, please be aware that *YOU TOO can vote.* You don't have to be a member of either TheBull or the ASF, and voting is absolutely free of charge and obligation.




From same computer, more  were accepted.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 December 2014)

Looks like the forum named after heated water pipes is clearly in front but ASF is a respectable third place with no chance of dropping to 4th.

I voted. For ASF of course.


----------

